# NOR*CAL 2008 EVENTS



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

post up your events going on this year homies. 


the new year is already starting off right with the all car club picnic sunday jan 13th , miller park, sacramento.


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

we should be having our picnic this year, date tbd.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

in the works.... 2nd annual LayItLow picnic.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 3 2008, 08:48 PM~9600961
> *in the works.... 2nd annual LayItLow picnic.
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 3 2008, 07:48 PM~9600961
> *in the works.... 2nd annual LayItLow picnic.
> 
> 
> ...


SAME PLACE AS LAST YEAR. THAT WAS A NICE SPOT.. I'LL BE THERE AGAIN!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt for nor cal


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 6 2008, 01:51 PM~9621901
> *ttt for nor cal
> *


So is it in Aug. or Jun.? :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jan 6 2008, 09:01 PM~9624991
> *So is it in Aug. or Jun.? :biggrin:
> *


WHAT? THE LAYITLOW PICNIC?? IT WILL BE IN JUNE. JUST GOTTA LOCK IN A DATE.(THIS IS AN ALL CAR CLUB PICNIC, EVERYONE BRINGS THERE OWN Q AND FAMILIA))






OUR CAR CLUBS FIRST ANNUAL PICNIC IS IN AUGUST @ THE SAME PARK.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 3 2008, 08:48 PM~9600961
> *in the works.... 2nd annual LayItLow picnic.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

You know i'll be there ....


I just hope that i get a BBQ and table with no one that bugs me the rest of the day .... :0 those that were kicking it where i was remember that one guy .... :twak: 

maybe we can get the ice cream guy to drink again ..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 7 2008, 09:45 AM~9629999
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> You know i'll be there ....
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 7 2008, 09:45 AM~9629999
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> You know i'll be there ....
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


THAT FOOL WAS A TRIP STRAIGHT STOLE KALIRIDERS BREW, DAMN CRACKHEADS :biggrin: 

MAJESTICS ICE CREAM WAS IN THE HOUSE THAT DAY AND THE DRUNK ICE CREAM MAN. GOOD TIMES GOOD TIMES


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

Anything in the works for north of Sacramento?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 7 2008, 10:45 AM~9629999
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> You know i'll be there ....
> ...


we should put the BBQ pit together this time.. the area where we had the pits at was nice and shaded,, plenty of room for everyone over there.

and i wont steal your beer, i bring my own.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 7 2008, 11:43 AM~9630831
> *we should put the BBQ pit together this time.. the area where we had the pits at was nice and shaded,, plenty of room for everyone over there.
> 
> and i wont steal your beer, i bring my own.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 7 2008, 12:44 PM~9630839
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you know how i roll. who busted out the modelos from his sweater yesterday @ the pizza place? :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 7 2008, 11:52 AM~9630908
> *you know how i roll. who busted out the modelos from his sweater yesterday @ the pizza place? :biggrin:
> *



DROPPING TALL CANS IN A PIZZA PLACE :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 7 2008, 10:45 AM~9629999
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> You know i'll be there ....
> ...


*YOU READY FOR ANOTHER ONE OUT HERE HOMIE?*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 7 2008, 12:12 PM~9630584
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> THAT FOOL WAS A TRIP STRAIGHT STOLE DICKRIDERS BREW, DAMN CRACKHEADS :biggrin:
> 
> ...


CORRECTED IT HOMIE.


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 7 2008, 12:56 PM~9630935
> *DROPPING TALL CANS IN A PIZZA PLACE :biggrin:
> *



damn alcoholics :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King+Jan 7 2008, 11:59 AM~9630964-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 7 2008, 12:58 PM~9630955
> *YOU READY FOR ANOTHER ONE OUT HERE HOMIE?
> *



You know it ... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 7 2008, 01:44 PM~9631249
> *MY BAD
> LMAO  :biggrin:
> *


your avitar is tight !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 8 2008, 10:30 AM~9639460
> *
> *


SMOKING IS BAD FOR YOUR HEALTH! :biggrin:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

DEVOTION CAR SHOW JUNE 8 AT NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL AGAIN IT NUMBER 12 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HOPE TO SEE YOU THIER


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jan 8 2008, 03:19 PM~9641045
> *SMOKING IS BAD FOR YOUR HEALTH! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 8 2008, 08:25 PM~9643687
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Hello everyone, it's that time again for SOCIOS 6th annual car show at Cosumnes River College, 8401 Center Parkway Sacramento, CA 95823. 

We will keep you posted with information as time goes by. We just wanted you to be aware of the date.

Sunday, May 25th, 2008


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Hello everyone, it's that time again for SOCIOS 6th annual car show at Cosumnes River College, 8401 Center Parkway Sacramento, CA 95823. 

We will keep you posted with information as time goes by. We just wanted you to be aware of the date.

Sunday, May 25th, 2008


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 10 2008, 08:51 AM~9657383
> *Hello everyone, it's that time again for SOCIOS 6th annual car show at Cosumnes River College, 8401 Center Parkway Sacramento, CA 95823.
> 
> We will keep you posted with information as time goes by. We just wanted you to be aware of the date.
> ...


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Jan 7 2008, 12:18 PM~9630617
> *Anything in the works for north of Sacramento?
> *


yuba city chapter of impalas car show may 17 2008


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*BLVD KINGS C.C. WILL BE HAVING THEIR 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC IN 2008 (stay tuned for more information.)*


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 10 2008, 03:45 PM~9660412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mail box is FULL


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 10 2008, 02:38 PM~9659881
> *BLVD KINGS C.C. WILL BE HAVING THEIR 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC IN 2008 (stay tuned for more information.)
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 10 2008, 04:32 PM~9660794
> *Mail box is FULL
> *


x2


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave: 65chevyridah


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 10 2008, 07:04 PM~9662233
> *:biggrin: :wave: 65chevyridah
> *


whats good tito :wave:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

bored today


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*THEN COME THROUGH FOOLIO !!!!!!*


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

DEVOTION SHOW JUNE 8TH 2008 AT NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL YOU DONT WANT TO MISS THIS ONE


----------



## NATHIZZLE (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Jan 15 2008, 09:00 AM~9699608
> *DEVOTION SHOW JUNE 8TH 2008 AT NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL YOU DONT WANT TO MISS THIS ONE
> *


 cant wait!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Hope i got all the ones that are out there right now .... if i missed one my bad just add it to the list .... 




3-16-2008 - Street Low - Salinas
4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6- -2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual BBQ - Turlock
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno

TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 1st annual car show	- TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 2nd annual BBQ	- TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area BBQ - TBD


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 16 2008, 11:57 AM~9709993
> *Hope i got all the ones that are out there right now .... if i missed one my bad just add it to the list ....
> 3-16-2008  - Street Low                      - Salinas
> 4-20-2008  - Gold Rush                      - Roseville
> ...


COOL LOCS THANKS FOR THE LIST


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 16 2008, 11:57 AM~9709993
> *Hope i got all the ones that are out there right now .... if i missed one my bad just add it to the list ....
> 3-16-2008  - Street Low                      - Salinas
> 4-20-2008  - Gold Rush                      - Roseville
> ...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL


3-16-2008 - Street Low - Salinas
4-6-2008 - LG Productions -Vallejo
4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-1-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo #2
6- -2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno

TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 1st annual car show - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 2nd annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 16 2008, 11:57 AM~9709993
> *Hope i got all the ones that are out there right now .... if i missed one my bad just add it to the list ....
> 3-16-2008  - Street Low                      - Salinas
> 4-20-2008  - Gold Rush                      - Roseville
> ...














:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 16 2008, 04:04 PM~9711921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL

3-16-2008 - Street Low - Salinas
4-6-2008 - LG Productions -Vallejo
4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-1-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo #2
6- -2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno

TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 1st annual car show - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 2nd annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Just got the confirmation for our show. 2nd Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. and Cultrual Connections Carshow. September 28,2008 Woodland County Fairgrounds.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jan 16 2008, 06:00 PM~9712930
> *Just got the confirmation for our show. 2nd Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. and Cultrual Connections Carshow. September 28,2008 Woodland County Fairgrounds.
> *


Cool can't wait ....


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jan 16 2008, 05:00 PM~9712930
> *Just got the confirmation for our show. 2nd Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. and Cultrual Connections Carshow. September 28,2008 Woodland County Fairgrounds.
> *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL

3-16-2008 - Street Low - Salinas
4-6-2008 - LG Productions -Vallejo
4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-1-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo #2
6- -2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno

TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 1st annual car show - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 2nd annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jan 16 2008, 06:00 PM~9712930
> *Just got the confirmation for our show. 2nd Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. and Cultrual Connections Carshow. September 28,2008 Woodland County Fairgrounds.
> *


Got to make sure to book a room for this one .... :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jan 16 2008, 06:00 PM~9712930
> *Just got the confirmation for our show. 2nd Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. and Cultrual Connections Carshow. September 28,2008 Woodland County Fairgrounds.
> *


cool


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

looks like its gonna be a busy year! :thumbsup: guess i gotta hurry up with my car :angry:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

QUOTE(calbombas @ Jan 15 2008, 05:10 PM) 
OAK PARK IN STOCKTON FEB 17 2008 (RAIN DATE FEB 23 2008) . POT LUCK
LETS SUPPORT THE CAUSE

:thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL

2-17-2008 - All Club Picnic - Stockton
3-16-2008 - Street Low - Salinas
4-6-2008 - LG Productions -Vallejo
4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-1-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo #2
6- -2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno

TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 1st annual car show - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 2nd annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 16 2008, 09:46 PM~9715032
> *looks like its gonna be a busy year!  :thumbsup:  guess i gotta hurry up with my car :angry:
> *


JR you guys going to have a BBQ this year?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL

2-17-2008 - All Club Picnic - Stockton
3-16-2008 - Street Low - Salinas
4-6-2008 - LG Productions -Vallejo
4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-17-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual show - Yuba City
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-1-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo #2
6- -2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno

TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 1st annual car show - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 2nd annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

I'll update our list on here and impalascarclub.com sometime this weekend after our meeting on Friday


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL

2-17-2008 - All Club Picnic - Stockton
3-16-2008 - Street Low - Salinas
4-6-2008 - LG Productions -Vallejo
4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-17-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual show - Yuba City
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6- -2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno

TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 1st annual car show - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 2nd annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 17 2008, 03:48 PM~9720289
> *2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
> 
> 2-17-2008        - All Club Picnic                                        - Stockton
> ...


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i wont know till sunday night after our meeting. im sure we will have somethin this year though



> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 17 2008, 12:16 PM~9718015
> *JR you guys going to have a BBQ this year?
> *


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

NOKTURNAL CC & AZTECAS C.C. Doing it again...2nd annual picnic JUNE 21 2008 in Manteca Ca At Woodward Park... same place as last year...with plenty of food & drinks on hand.. for those of you that made it there last year you know what we talking about...so for you that did not make it last year come on down this year so we can make it bigger and better...Car clubs & Solo ryders welcomed..MORE INFO TO COME..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 17 2008, 04:08 PM~9720448
> *
> *


june 8 th fresno


----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 17 2008, 05:33 PM~9721116
> *i wont know till sunday night after our meeting. im sure we will have somethin this year though
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL

2-17-2008 - All Club Picnic - Stockton
3-16-2008 - Street Low - Salinas
4-6-2008 - LG Productions -Vallejo
4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-17-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual show - Yuba City
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6- -2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno

TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 1st annual car show - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 2nd annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL

2-17-2008 - All Club Picnic - Stockton
3-16-2008 - Street Low - Salinas
4-6-2008 - LG Productions -Vallejo
4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-17-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual show - Yuba City
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6- -2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno

TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 1st annual car show - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 2nd annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

lifes finest will be havin our annual bbq on july 13th 2008, location to be announced  

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL

2-17-2008 - All Club Picnic - Stockton
3-16-2008 - Street Low - Salinas
4-6-2008 - LG Productions -Vallejo
4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-17-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual show - Yuba City
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6- -2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno

TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 1st annual car show - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 2nd annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 20 2008, 10:50 PM~9743687
> *lifes finest will be havin our annual bbq on july 13th 2008, location to be announced
> 
> 2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
> ...


MAY 3RD USO CITY OF ORANGE COVE HAVING ITS KING OF CALI DOS PLESE COME OUT AND SUPPORT


----------



## higinio11 (Aug 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 20 2008, 10:50 PM~9743687
> *lifes finest will be havin our annual bbq on july 13th 2008, location to be announced
> 
> 2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
> ...


Right on JR .....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL

2-17-2008 - All Club Picnic - Stockton
3-16-2008 - Street Low - Salinas
4-6-2008 - LG Productions -Vallejo
4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
5-3-2008 - USO - CITY OF ORANGE COVE
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-17-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual show - Yuba City
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6- -2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno

TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 1st annual car show - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 2nd annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jan 20 2008, 11:00 PM~9743777
> *MAY 3RD USO CITY OF ORANGE COVE HAVING ITS KING OF CALI DOS PLESE COME OUT AND SUPPORT
> *


Right on USO .... :thumbsup:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

The show season is almost here.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Jan 22 2008, 12:29 PM~9755804
> *The show season is almost here.
> *


I can't wait .... :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL

2-17-2008 - All Club Picnic - Stockton
3-16-2008 - Street Low - Salinas
4-6-2008 - LG Productions -Vallejo
4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
5-3-2008 - USO - CITY OF ORANGE COVE
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-17-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual show - Yuba City
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6- -2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno

TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 1st annual car show - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 2nd annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 22 2008, 11:37 AM~9755846
> *2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
> 
> 2-17-2008 - All Club Picnic - Stockton
> ...


You forgot Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show on 6-8-2008 :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jan 23 2008, 11:49 AM~9763993
> *You forgot Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show on 6-8-2008 :biggrin:
> *


Where is it going to be at?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 23 2008, 12:24 PM~9764216
> *Where is it going to be at?
> *


fresno fairgrounds


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL

2-17-2008 - All Club Picnic - Stockton
3-16-2008 - Street Low - Salinas
4-6-2008 - LG Productions -Vallejo
4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
5-3-2008 - USO - CITY OF ORANGE COVE
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-17-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual show - Yuba City
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6- -2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno

TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 1st annual car show - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 2nd annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 23 2008, 11:24 AM~9764216
> *Where is it going to be at?
> *


Sorry, forgot to put where....my bad :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL

2-17-2008 - All Club Picnic - Stockton
3-16-2008 - Street Low - Salinas
4-6-2008 - LG Productions -Vallejo
4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
5-3-2008 - USO - CITY OF ORANGE COVE
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-17-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual show - Yuba City
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6- -2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno

TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 1st annual car show - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 2nd annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 23 2008, 01:16 PM~9764596
> *fresno fairgrounds
> *


Good that way I Get to settle some buisness out there :yes:


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL

2-17-2008 - All Club Picnic - Stockton
3-16-2008 - Street Low - Salinas
4-5-2008 - BOMBs United / BOMBs Only Picnic - San Jose
4-6-2008 - LG Productions -Vallejo
4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
5-3-2008 - USO - CITY OF ORANGE COVE
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-17-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual show - Yuba City
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6- -2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno

TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 1st annual car show - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 2nd annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jan 23 2008, 11:49 AM~9763993
> *You forgot Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show on 6-8-2008 :biggrin:
> *


thats a good show! :thumbsup: but is to dammm HOT!!!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: HELL YEAH IT IS


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 25 2008, 09:42 AM~9781315
> *2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
> 
> 2-17-2008 - All Club Picnic - Stockton
> ...



Party on. :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL

2-17-2008 - All Club Picnic - Stockton
3-16-2008 - Street Low - Salinas
4-5-2008 - BOMBs United / BOMBs Only Picnic - San Jose
4-6-2008 - LG Productions -Vallejo
4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
5-3-2008 - USO - CITY OF ORANGE COVE
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-17-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual show - Yuba City
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6- -2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno

TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 1st annual car show - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 2nd annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

They need to bring this one back, I'd rather cruise than show anyway.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

*18ft Extra Wide Standard CAR HAULER TRAILER. </span>[/u]* The price for the raffle tickets are $10.00 each.  There is no limit on the raffle tickets.  *But to all that participate in our car show (register a: car, bike, truck or enter the hop), you will receive a $5.00 discount on your first raffle ticket.*  In order to receive your $5.00 off for your first ticket, you must bring your entry form upon purchasing your raffle tickets NO EXCEPTIONS!! I have provided a picture of the ACTUAL trailer that we will be raffling off.  If you have any questions or concerns about the raffle, please don’t hesitate to ask.    








[/b][/quote]


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Jan 28 2008, 10:15 AM~9802831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We've been trying


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 28 2008, 02:44 PM~9804417
> *Update for the SOCIOS show in Sacramento on May 25th, 2008. :cheesy:
> *


QUOTE(Bejeweled_65 @ Jan 28 2008, 01:29 PM) *
Hello everyone,

I wanted to send out an update for our show. We are still working on our flyer and that should be out soon by this week. This year we will be raffling off a couple of very delightful items at our show that you will enjoy.

One of the items will be an 18ft Extra Wide Standard CAR HAULER TRAILER. The price for the raffle tickets are $10.00 each. There is no limit on the raffle tickets. But to all that participate in our car show (register a: car, bike, truck or enter the hop), you will receive a $5.00 discount on your first raffle ticket. In order to receive your $5.00 off for your first ticket, you must bring your entry form upon purchasing your raffle tickets NO EXCEPTIONS!! I have provided a picture of the ACTUAL trailer that we will be raffling off. If you have any questions or concerns about the raffle, please don’t hesitate to ask. 
user posted image


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:0 
:thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 28 2008, 01:46 PM~9804436
> *We've been trying
> *


That'd be cool Bro!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL

2-17-2008 - All Club Picnic - Stockton
3-16-2008 - Street Low - Salinas
4-5-2008 - BOMBs United / BOMBs Only Picnic - San Jose
4-6-2008 - LG Productions -Vallejo
4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
5-3-2008 - USO - CITY OF ORANGE COVE
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-17-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual show - Yuba City
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6- -2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno

TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 1st annual car show - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 2nd annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Jan 28 2008, 11:15 AM~9802831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that will be kool!!! i wen out there once!!!


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 28 2008, 01:46 PM~9804436
> *We've been trying
> *


Really, that was the best thing after LRM stopped coming to Cal Expo! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

*OK HOMIES LAYITLOW PICNIC IN TURLOCK WILL BE SUNDAY JUNE 22ND!!

DONNELLY PARK--TURLOCK--- *


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 28 2008, 03:00 PM~9804534
> *QUOTE(Bejeweled_65 @ Jan 28 2008, 01:29 PM) *
> Hello everyone,
> 
> ...


  illbe buying tickets again this year fosho family :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 28 2008, 09:24 PM~9808257
> *OK HOMIES LAYITLOW PICNIC IN TURLOCK WILL BE SUNDAY JUNE 22ND!!
> 
> DONNELLY PARK--TURLOCK---
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL

2-17-2008 - All Club Picnic - Stockton
3-16-2008 - Street Low - Salinas
4-5-2008 - BOMBs United / BOMBs Only Picnic - San Jose
4-6-2008 - LG Productions -Vallejo
4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
5-3-2008 - USO - CITY OF ORANGE COVE
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-17-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual show - Yuba City
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno

TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 1st annual car show - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 2nd annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

:wave: :wave: 
:nicoderm:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL

2-17-2008 - All Club Picnic - Stockton
3-16-2008 - Street Low - Salinas
4-5-2008 - BOMBs United / BOMBs Only Picnic - San Jose
4-6-2008 - LG Productions -Vallejo
4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
5-3-2008 - USO - CITY OF ORANGE COVE
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-17-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual show - Yuba City
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno

TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 1st annual car show - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 2nd annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Jan 27 2008, 12:43 PM~9795914
> *Party on. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL

2-17-2008 - All Club Picnic - Stockton
3-16-2008 - Street Low - Salinas
4-5-2008 - BOMBs United / BOMBs Only Picnic - San Jose
4-6-2008 - LG Productions -Vallejo
4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
5-3-2008 - USO - CITY OF ORANGE COVE
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-17-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual show - Yuba City
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno

TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 1st annual car show - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 2nd annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 30 2008, 02:05 PM~9823217
> *2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
> 
> 2-17-2008 - All Club Picnic - Stockton
> ...



is not nor cal but Carnales Unidos 11/2/08 in Bakerfield CA


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Back to the top .......


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT  :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 28 2008, 05:13 PM~9806203
> *2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
> 
> 2-17-2008 - All Club Picnic - Stockton
> ...


thee stylistics and imaginations car club have a date for oct 5th details coming soon.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL

2-17-2008 - All Club Picnic - Stockton
3-16-2008 - Street Low - Salinas
4-5-2008 - BOMBs United / BOMBs Only Picnic - San Jose
4-6-2008 - LG Productions -Vallejo
4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
5-3-2008 - USO - CITY OF ORANGE COVE
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-17-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual show - Yuba City
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC - ?Sacramento?
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno

TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 1st annual car show - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 2nd annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 1 2008, 04:21 PM~9843603
> *2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
> 
> 2-17-2008 - All Club Picnic - Stockton
> ...


NOT A UCE SHOW :biggrin: CITY OF ORANGE COVE
JUST WANT TO LET EVERYONE KNO THAT ITS THAT TIME AGAIN








FOR INFO (559)647-6016


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 1 2008, 06:35 PM~9844601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 1 2008, 03:21 PM~9843603
> *2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
> 
> 2-17-2008 - All Club Picnic - Stockton
> ...


 thanks loc yes its in sacramento for the start program 4 kids.


----------



## Q-DOG (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ragtrey_@Jan 28 2008, 11:15 AM~9802831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homie thats ol school! Brings back some good times right here in my town :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Dont forget the GoodGuys Shows in Pleasanton. 

March 29-30 All American Get Together
May 31 - June 1 Summer Get Together
Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together

THese are great shows to attend, you can bring your own food and kick back.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 2 2008, 09:02 PM~9851911
> *Dont forget the GoodGuys Shows in Pleasanton.
> 
> March 29-30 All American Get Together
> ...


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Enchanted will also be posting some events tomarrow, hopefully everyone will attend!!! THis will be the begining of something great!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Feb 2 2008, 11:21 PM~9852781
> *Enchanted will also be posting some events tomarrow, hopefully everyone will attend!!! THis will be the begining of something great!!!
> *


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## CrownOfLife4U (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 3 2008, 10:11 PM~9601164
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



We be there, that's my stompin grounds :biggrin: 

Peace!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL

2-17-2008 - All Club Picnic - Stockton
3-16-2008 - Street Low - Salinas
4-5-2008 - BOMBs United / BOMBs Only Picnic - San Jose
4-6-2008 - LG Productions -Vallejo
4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
5-3-2008 - CITY OF ORANGE COVE - CITY OF ORANGE COVE
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-17-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual show - Yuba City
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno

TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 1st annual car show - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 2nd annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 4 2008, 10:46 AM~9861347
> *:wave:
> *


What's good bro?


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 4 2008, 10:33 AM~9861266
> *2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
> 
> 2-17-2008 - All Club Picnic - Stockton
> ...


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 5 2008, 02:12 PM~9870643
> *
> *


THANX USO


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL

2-17-2008 - All Club Picnic - Stockton
3-16-2008 - Street Low - Salinas
4-5-2008 - BOMBs United / BOMBs Only Picnic - San Jose
4-6-2008 - LG Productions -Vallejo
4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
5-3-2008 - KING OF CALI CARSHOW HOP OFF AND CONCERT - CITY OF ORANGE COVE
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-17-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual show - Yuba City
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno

TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 1st annual car show - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 2nd annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Jan 8 2008, 03:17 PM~9641460
> * DEVOTION CAR SHOW JUNE 8 AT NATOMAS HIGH SCHOOL AGAIN IT NUMBER 12  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: HOPE TO SEE YOU THIER
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Damn busy as year.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Feb 5 2008, 04:07 PM~9871366
> *Damn busy as year.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 


And still more to come .... :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

I am still working out the date for something, hopefully I can get it one here before to long.


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=9865003


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL

2-17-2008 - All Club Picnic - Stockton
3-9-2008 - JUST ROLLIN & LAY-M-LOW C.C. Easter Basket Drive & Hop - Sacramento
3-16-2008 - Street Low - Salinas
4-5-2008 - BOMBs United / BOMBs Only Picnic - San Jose
4-6-2008 - LG Productions -Vallejo
4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
5-3-2008 - KING OF CALI CARSHOW HOP OFF AND CONCERT - CITY OF ORANGE COVE
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-17-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual show - Yuba City
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno

TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 1st annual car show - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 2nd annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Feb 5 2008, 10:04 PM~9874536
> *:nicoderm:
> *


What's going on bro?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL

2-17-2008 - All Club Picnic - Stockton
3-9-2008 - JUST ROLLIN & LAY-M-LOW C.C. Easter Basket Drive & Hop - Sacramento
3-16-2008 - Street Low - Salinas
3-30-2008 - Fascinating Sounds/East Valley YMCA Fundraiser - San Jose
4-5-2008 - BOMBs United / BOMBs Only Picnic - San Jose
4-6-2008 - LG Productions -Vallejo
4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
5-3-2008 - KING OF CALI CARSHOW HOP OFF AND CONCERT - CITY OF ORANGE COVE
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-17-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual show - Yuba City
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno

TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 1st annual car show - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 2nd annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL

2-17-2008 - All Club Picnic - Stockton
3-9-2008 - JUST ROLLIN & LAY-M-LOW C.C. Easter Basket Drive & Hop - Sacramento
3-16-2008 - Street Low - Salinas
3-30-2008 - Fascinating Sounds/East Valley YMCA Fundraiser - San Jose
4-5-2008 - BOMBs United / BOMBs Only Picnic - San Jose
4-6-2008 - LG Productions -Vallejo
4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
5-3-2008 - KING OF CALI CARSHOW HOP OFF AND CONCERT - CITY OF ORANGE COVE
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-4-2008 - Cruise in San Francisco - San Fran
5-17-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual show - Yuba City
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno

TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 1st annual car show - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 2nd annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

I posted a schedule that you can click on the event and it will bring you to that events page .... i know there were a couple i missed but i couldn't find those pages .... 


hope this helps ....


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Is anyone going to to hit up the GoodGuys shows?? Our club hits everyone of them. Come on out and maybe we can get the back corner and BBQ!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 6 2008, 03:47 PM~9879386
> *I posted a schedule that you can click on the event and it will bring you to that events page .... i know there were a couple i missed but i couldn't find those pages ....
> hope this helps ....
> *


thats very time consuming.......... :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL

2-17-2008 - All Club Picnic - Stockton
3-9-2008 - JUST ROLLIN & LAY-M-LOW C.C. Easter Basket Drive & Hop - Sacramento
3-16-2008 - Street Low - Salinas
3-30-2008 - Fascinating Sounds/East Valley YMCA Fundraiser - San Jose
4-5-2008 - BOMBs United / BOMBs Only Picnic - San Jose
4-6-2008 - LG Productions -Vallejo
4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
5-3-2008 - KING OF CALI CARSHOW HOP OFF AND CONCERT - CITY OF ORANGE COVE
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-4-2008 - Cruise in San Francisco - San Fran
5-17-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual show - Yuba City
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno

TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 1st annual car show - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 2nd annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD

Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

March 29-30 All American Get Together
May 31 - June 1 Summer Get Together
Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 6 2008, 04:39 PM~9879743
> *thats very time consuming..........  :biggrin:
> *


Had time today :biggrin: ... thought it would help out a little :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 6 2008, 04:51 PM~9879820
> *Had time today  :biggrin: ... thought it would help out a little  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 6 2008, 04:51 PM~9879820
> *Had time today  :biggrin: ... thought it would help out a little  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD JOB UCE  THAT HELPS OUT ALOT


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER (Dec 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 3 2008, 11:48 AM~9596874
> *post up your events going on this year homies.
> the new year is already starting off right with the all car club picnic sunday jan 13th , miller park, sacramento.
> *


 uffin: uffin: Good topic :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 6 2008, 08:18 PM~9881625
> *GOOD JOB UCE  THAT HELPS OUT ALOT
> *


Thanks bro .... just trying to do what i can to help out .....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GROUNDSHAKER_@Feb 7 2008, 01:18 AM~9884417
> *uffin:  uffin: Good topic  :thumbsup: uffin:  uffin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 7 2008, 09:59 AM~9885826
> *:wave:
> *


What's going on bro?


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I HAVE THE IMPALAS MAGAZINES IN THE SACRAMENTO AREA JUST GIVE ME A CALL! 
I CAN MEET YOU SOMEWHERE OR COME TO YOU! HIT ME UP THE #'S ON MY SIG BELOW......... $6 EACH I HAVE BOTH COVERS.. :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

its going down carnales


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 6 2008, 03:50 PM~9879814
> *2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
> 
> 2-17-2008 - All Club Picnic - Stockton
> ...


:twak: and you call urself a cochino member. wut bout thefeb 23 bbq at the cochino home base. big daddys


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Feb 10 2008, 06:44 PM~9911016
> *:twak: and you call urself a cochino member. wut bout thefeb  23 bbq at the cochino home base. big daddys
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: x2


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 11 2008, 04:01 AM~9914654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice flyer Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 11 2008, 08:56 AM~9915200
> *Nice flyer Homie :thumbsup:
> *


Is that the same date as the Fresno show :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 11 2008, 09:49 AM~9915524
> *Is that the same date as the Fresno show :0
> *


:yes:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Feb 10 2008, 06:44 PM~9911016
> *:twak: and you call urself a cochino member. wut bout thefeb  23 bbq at the cochino home base. big daddys
> *


Not everyone knows about that and i thought it was for just us cochinos to hang out ....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 11 2008, 09:52 AM~9915556
> *:yes:
> *


WOW two good shows on the same day hard to decide!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL

2-17-2008 - All Club Picnic - Stockton
3-9-2008 - JUST ROLLIN & LAY-M-LOW C.C. Easter Basket Drive & Hop - Sacramento
3-16-2008 - Street Low - Salinas
3-30-2008 - Fascinating Sounds/East Valley YMCA Fundraiser - San Jose
4-5-2008 - BOMBs United / BOMBs Only Picnic - San Jose
4-6-2008 - LG Productions -Vallejo
4-13-2008 - Low Creations/ Mid Peninsula Muscle CC Benifit - Brisbane
4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
5-3-2008 - KING OF CALI CARSHOW HOP OFF AND CONCERT - CITY OF ORANGE COVE
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-4-2008 - Cruise in San Francisco - San Fran
5-17-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual show - Yuba City
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno

TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 1st annual car show - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 2nd annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD

Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

March 29-30 All American Get Together
May 31 - June 1 Summer Get Together
Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 12 2008, 10:15 AM~9923623
> *2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
> 
> 2-17-2008 - All Club Picnic - Stockton
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=391504


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

easter sunday carshow and picnic 3/23/08 @mooneys grove park,visalia,ca
last year 20,000+ people from all over cen cal and nor cal showed up hope to
see you all there going to be bigger if you been there before you know what 
im talkin about............


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 3 2008, 12:48 PM~9596874
> *post up your events going on this year homies.
> the new year is already starting off right with the all car club picnic sunday jan 13th , miller park, sacramento.
> *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL

2-17-2008 - All Club Picnic - Stockton
3-9-2008 - JUST ROLLIN & LAY-M-LOW C.C. Easter Basket Drive & Hop - Sacramento
3-16-2008 - Street Low - Salinas
3-30-2008 - Fascinating Sounds/East Valley YMCA Fundraiser - San Jose
4-5-2008 - BOMBs United / BOMBs Only Picnic - San Jose
4-6-2008 - LG Productions -Vallejo
4-13-2008 - Low Creations/ Mid Peninsula Muscle CC Benifit - Brisbane
4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
5-3-2008 - KING OF CALI CARSHOW HOP OFF AND CONCERT - CITY OF ORANGE COVE
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-4-2008 - Cruise in San Francisco - San Fran
5-17-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual show - Yuba City
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno

TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 1st annual car show - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 2nd annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD

Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

March 29-30 All American Get Together
May 31 - June 1 Summer Get Together
Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 14 2008, 12:39 PM~9942250
> *:wave:
> *


What's going on bro? We still meeting on Saturday? Did you think you could still meet up with Juan before then? If not all good .... i know he is going to Fresno this weekend but not sure if i will catch him before he leaves to shoot him that money ....


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Feb 14 2008, 03:28 PM~9943288
> *
> *


What's going on bro? How you been?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

ok just trying to work the usual and you?????


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Feb 14 2008, 04:08 PM~9943579
> *ok just trying to work the usual and you?????
> *


Working, working, working ......


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

yeah it is tough i hope to have my ride here soon so i can go to some of these shows


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 15 2008, 08:53 AM~9948640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I've been to a few salina's streetLow Shows and I am usually dissapointed, I don't think its worth the drive personally.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 15 2008, 10:31 AM~9949288
> *I've been to a few salina's streetLow Shows and I am usually dissapointed, I don't think its worth the drive personally.
> *
















:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 15 2008, 01:57 PM~9950686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*No offense bro, its just that allot of the cars are a dissapointment that show up, not saying all of them because there are some hard hitters !!! But not worth the drive from here IMO*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Feb 15 2008, 03:26 PM~9951296
> *No offense bro, its just that allot of the cars are a dissapointment that show up, not saying all of them because there are some hard hitters !!! But not worth the drive from here IMO
> *



I hear u homie :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Wat up Impalas, Yuba City chapter, good with your show, and all your chapters all over the world,... hope to be in one of your shows soon!!!

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK, AND GOD BLESS ALL IMPALAS CHAPTERS!!!!


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 14 2008, 09:57 AM~9940983
> *2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
> 
> 2-17-2008 - All Club Picnic - Stockton
> ...


ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Feb 15 2008, 08:53 AM~9948640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Will you guys be selling raffle tickets at the salinas show


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 16 2008, 12:30 PM~9958068
> *Will you guys be selling raffle tickets at the salinas show
> *


No sorry we're just selling them the day of our show and you must be present 2 win


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

COME TO THE BADDEST ALL BOMBS ONLY PICNIC AND LISTEN TO LOCAL BAND BRAVO . 20.00 A BOMB CARLOAD OR 5.00 A PERSON WALK-IN WE'LL PROVIDE THE FOOD..... VENDOR SPOTS AVAILABLE CONTACT GEORGE 408-849-5168 OR JIMMY 408-206-5167


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## HIGHTONE (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Feb 21 2008, 06:38 PM~9998250
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


This is an art / historical exhibit. The event runs from February 28-June 30,2008. Events will follow in time. Interviews with personalities such as Eddie Plata of the Vielitos, Andy Douglas of Andy's hydraulics, John ponce Jr of Low Conspiracy and so on. Artists will be Abraham Ortega, Richard "Gypsy" Fernandez and Marcos Gaitan. I would like to extend an invitation to the lowrider community at large. Everyone please attend the opening reception "party" on Thursday February 28 @ 5-8pm. Bring the family and bring those club jackets and represent! Orale! Marcos Gaitan / HIGHTONE


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Feb 21 2008, 04:38 PM~9998250
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Marcela finally got it done :0 we started talking about this in '03-'04


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Feb 16 2008, 02:20 AM~9956262
> *Wat up Impalas, Yuba City chapter,  good with your show, and all your chapters all over the world,... hope to be in one of your shows soon!!!
> 
> KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK, AND GOD BLESS ALL IMPALAS CHAPTERS!!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## HIGHTONE (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Feb 23 2008, 01:39 AM~10010218
> *Marcela finally got it done  :0 we started talking about this in '03-'04
> *


Marcos Gaitan and Lissa Jones actually got it done.


----------



## HIGHTONE (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HIGHTONE_@Feb 22 2008, 10:59 PM~10008953
> *This is an art / historical exhibit. The event runs from February 28-June 30,2008. Events will follow in time. Interviews with personalities such as Eddie Plata of the Vielitos, Andy Douglas of Andy's hydraulics, John ponce Jr of Low Conspiracy and so on. Artists will be Abraham Ortega, Richard "Gypsy" Fernandez and Marcos Gaitan. I would like to extend an invitation to the lowrider community at large. Everyone please attend the opening reception "party" on Thursday February 28 @ 5-8pm. Bring the family and bring those club jackets and represent! Orale! Marcos Gaitan / HIGHTONE
> *


----------



## HIGHTONE (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Feb 21 2008, 06:38 PM~9998250
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Feb 21 2008, 05:38 PM~9998250
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*Oh how I remember that Jack in the Box parking lot in the late 70's on the Eastside San Jose California. The world famous KING & STORY ROAD!!! It truly was the BEST YEARS OF MY LIFE. 

CONGRADULATION'S to Marcos Gaitan & Lissa Jones for making this happen. I can only imagin what it took to pull off such an historical event in Low Riding history. 

:worship: :worship: :worship: *


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Feb 21 2008, 05:38 PM~9998250
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## x7666 (Aug 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL

2-17-2008 - All Club Picnic - Stockton
3-9-2008 - JUST ROLLIN & LAY-M-LOW C.C. Easter Basket Drive & Hop - Sacramento
3-16-2008 - Street Low - Salinas
3-30-2008 - Fascinating Sounds/East Valley YMCA Fundraiser - San Jose
4-5-2008 - BOMBs United / BOMBs Only Picnic - San Jose
4-6-2008 - LG Productions -Vallejo
4-13-2008 - Low Creations/ Mid Peninsula Muscle CC Benifit - Brisbane
4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
5-3-2008 - KING OF CALI CARSHOW HOP OFF AND CONCERT - CITY OF ORANGE COVE
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-4-2008 - Cruise in San Francisco - San Fran
5-17-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual show - Yuba City
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno

TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 1st annual car show - TBD
TBD - Bay Area Bosses 2nd annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD

Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

March 29-30 All American Get Together
May 31 - June 1 Summer Get Together
Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

q vo LOCS how u been homie, r u ready 4 phoenix this weekend?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 27 2008, 03:55 PM~10043968
> *q vo LOCS how u been homie, r u ready 4 phoenix this weekend?
> *


What's good bro? Nope staying local heading out to the BBQ in the east bay .... 

Where you going?


----------



## HIGHTONE (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Feb 21 2008, 06:38 PM~9998250
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HIGHTONE (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Feb 21 2008, 06:38 PM~9998250
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## HIGHTONE (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Feb 21 2008, 06:38 PM~9998250
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HIGHTONE (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Feb 21 2008, 06:38 PM~9998250
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Feb 27 2008, 03:48 PM~10043909
> *2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
> 
> 2-17-2008 - All Club Picnic - Stockton
> ...


----------



## sanchovilla (Jul 7, 2007)

What about the Rio Linda show on march 15th?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Feb 28 2008, 11:02 AM~10050135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

what about the new style b b q


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Feb 12 2008, 08:55 PM~9928702
> *easter sunday carshow and picnic 3/23/08 @mooneys grove park,visalia,ca
> last year 20,000+ people from all over cen cal and nor cal showed up hope to
> see you all there  going to be bigger if you been there before you know what
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL

2-17-2008 - All Club Picnic - Stockton
3-9-2008 - JUST ROLLIN & LAY-M-LOW C.C. Easter Basket Drive & Hop - Sacramento
3-16-2008 - Street Low - Salinas
3-30-2008 - Fascinating Sounds/East Valley YMCA Fundraiser - San Jose
4-5-2008 - BOMBs United / BOMBs Only Picnic - San Jose
4-6-2008 - LG Productions -Vallejo
4-13-2008 - Low Creations/ Mid Peninsula Muscle CC Benifit - Brisbane
4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
5-3-2008 - KING OF CALI CARSHOW HOP OFF AND CONCERT - CITY OF ORANGE COVE
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-4-2008 - Cruise in San Francisco - San Fran
5-17-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual show - Yuba City
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-20-2008 - Inspirations BBQ - TBD
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno

TBD - Bay Area Bosses 2nd annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD

Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

March 29-30 All American Get Together
May 31 - June 1 Summer Get Together
Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL

2-17-2008 - All Club Picnic - Stockton
3-9-2008 - JUST ROLLIN & LAY-M-LOW C.C. Easter Basket Drive & Hop - Sacramento
3-16-2008 - Street Low - Salinas
3-30-2008 - Fascinating Sounds/East Valley YMCA Fundraiser - San Jose
4-5-2008 - BOMBs United / BOMBs Only Picnic - San Jose
4-6-2008 - LG Productions -Vallejo
4-13-2008 - Low Creations/ Mid Peninsula Muscle CC Benifit - Brisbane
4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
5-3-2008 - KING OF CALI CARSHOW HOP OFF AND CONCERT - CITY OF ORANGE COVE
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-4-2008 - Cruise in San Francisco - San Fran
5-17-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual show - Yuba City
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-20-2008 - Inspirations BBQ - TBD
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno


TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD

Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

March 29-30 All American Get Together
May 31 - June 1 Summer Get Together
Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jan 16 2008, 07:00 PM~9712930
> *Just got the confirmation for our show. 2nd Annual LO*LYSTICS C.C. and Cultrual Connections Carshow. September 28,2008 Woodland County Fairgrounds.
> *


Im there Fa - shiggady ! 

I had a great time last year. But i was stuck for the first couple of days movin the Homie into a new Lab . This time ill be there early enough to help out.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 3 2008, 12:45 PM~10077537
> *2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
> 
> 2-17-2008 - All Club Picnic - Stockton
> ...



tt arriba!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 3 2008, 12:45 PM~10077537
> *2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
> 
> 2-17-2008 - All Club Picnic - Stockton
> ...



tt arriba!


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

DONT MISS THIS EVENT 

GEORGE 
CLASSIC IMAGE CAR CLUB * CALIFORNIA BOMBAS CLOTHING


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL

3-9-2008 - JUST ROLLIN & LAY-M-LOW C.C. Easter Basket Drive & Hop - Sacramento
3-16-2008 - Street Low - Salinas
CANCELED 3-30-2008 - Fascinating Sounds/East Valley YMCA Fundraiser - San Jose CANCELED 
4-5-2008 - BOMBs United / BOMBs Only Picnic - San Jose
4-6-2008 - LG Productions -Vallejo
4-13-2008 - Low Creations/ Mid Peninsula Muscle CC Benifit - Brisbane
4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
5-3-2008 - KING OF CALI CARSHOW HOP OFF AND CONCERT - CITY OF ORANGE COVE
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-4-2008 - Cruise in San Francisco - San Fran
5-17-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual show - Yuba City
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-20-2008 - Inspirations BBQ - TBD
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno



TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD

Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

March 29-30 All American Get Together
May 31 - June 1 Summer Get Together
Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 6 2008, 04:14 PM~10107294
> *2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
> 
> 3-9-2008 - JUST ROLLIN & LAY-M-LOW C.C. Easter Basket Drive & Hop - Sacramento
> ...


Updated :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL

3-9-2008 - JUST ROLLIN & LAY-M-LOW C.C. Easter Basket Drive & Hop - Sacramento
3-15-2008 Westside Elementary car show - Rio Linda
3-16-2008 - Street Low - Salinas
CANCELED 3-30-2008 - Fascinating Sounds/East Valley YMCA Fundraiser - San Jose CANCELED 
4-5-2008 - BOMBs United / BOMBs Only Picnic - San Jose
4-6-2008 - LG Productions -Vallejo
4-13-2008 - Low Creations/ Mid Peninsula Muscle CC Benifit - Brisbane
4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
5-3-2008 - KING OF CALI CARSHOW HOP OFF AND CONCERT - CITY OF ORANGE COVE
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-4-2008 - Cruise in San Francisco - San Fran
5-17-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual show - Yuba City
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-20-2008 - Inspirations BBQ - TBD
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno


TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD

Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

March 29-30 All American Get Together
May 31 - June 1 Summer Get Together
Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 11 2008, 10:25 AM~10142230
> *2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
> 
> CANCELED 3-30-2008 - Fascinating Sounds/East Valley YMCA Fundraiser - San Jose CANCELED
> ...


Updated again. :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Street Low Salinas yesterday great show!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL

4-5-2008 - BOMBs United / BOMBs Only Picnic - San Jose
4-6-2008 - LG Productions -Vallejo
4-13-2008 - Low Creations/ Mid Peninsula Muscle CC Benifit - Brisbane
4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
5-3-2008 - KING OF CALI CARSHOW HOP OFF AND CONCERT - CITY OF ORANGE COVE
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-4-2008 - Cruise in San Francisco - San Fran
5-17-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual show - Yuba City
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-20-2008 - Inspirations BBQ - TBD
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno


TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD

Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

March 29-30 All American Get Together
May 31 - June 1 Summer Get Together
Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL


3-29-2008 - LOW CREATIONS C.C. 1st ANNUAL CAR WASH! - Pittsburg, CA
4-5-2008 - BOMBs United / BOMBs Only Picnic - San Jose
4-6-2008 - LG Productions -Vallejo
4-13-2008 - Low Creations/ Mid Peninsula Muscle CC Benifit - Brisbane
4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
5-3-2008 - KING OF CALI CARSHOW HOP OFF AND CONCERT - CITY OF ORANGE COVE
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-4-2008 - Cruise in San Francisco - San Fran
5-17-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual show - Yuba City
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-20-2008 - Inspirations BBQ - TBD
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno
.
.
TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD

Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

March 29-30 All American Get Together
May 31 - June 1 Summer Get Together
Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL


3-29-2008 - LOW CREATIONS C.C. 1st ANNUAL CAR WASH! - Pittsburg, CA
4-5-2008 - BOMBs United / BOMBs Only Picnic - San Jose
4-6-2008 - LG Productions -Vallejo
4-13-2008 - Low Creations/ Mid Peninsula Muscle CC Benifit - Brisbane
4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
5-3-2008 - KING OF CALI CARSHOW HOP OFF AND CONCERT - CITY OF ORANGE COVE
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-4-2008 - Cruise in San Francisco - San Fran
5-17-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual show - Yuba City
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-20-2008 - Inspirations BBQ - TBD
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno
.
.
TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD

Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

March 29-30 All American Get Together
May 31 - June 1 Summer Get Together
Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL


3-29-2008 - LOW CREATIONS C.C. 1st ANNUAL CAR WASH! - Pittsburg, CA
4-5-2008 - BOMBs United / BOMBs Only Picnic - San Jose
4-6-2008 - LG Productions -Vallejo
4-13-2008 - Low Creations/ Mid Peninsula Muscle CC Benifit - Brisbane
4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
5-3-2008 - KING OF CALI CARSHOW HOP OFF AND CONCERT - CITY OF ORANGE COVE
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-4-2008 - Cruise in San Francisco - San Fran
5-17-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual show - Yuba City
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-20-2008 - Inspirations BBQ - TBD
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno
.
.
TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD

Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

March 29-30 All American Get Together
May 31 - June 1 Summer Get Together
Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*THIS SATURDAY EVERYONE COME AND SUPPORT LOW CREATIONS AND THEIR CAR WASH !!!!*


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.
3-29-2008 - LOW CREATIONS C.C. 1st ANNUAL CAR WASH! - Pittsburg, CA
4-5-2008 - Bay Area Car Wash, Life's Finest - Fremont
4-5-2008 - BOMBs United / BOMBs Only Picnic - San Jose
4-6-2008 - LG Productions -Vallejo
4-13-2008 - Low Creations/ Mid Peninsula Muscle CC Benifit - Brisbane
4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
5-3-2008 - KING OF CALI CARSHOW HOP OFF AND CONCERT - CITY OF ORANGE COVE
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-4-2008 - Cruise in San Francisco - San Fran
5-17-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual show - Yuba City
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-20-2008 - Inspirations BBQ - TBD
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno
.
.
TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD

Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

March 29-30 All American Get Together
May 31 - June 1 Summer Get Together
Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## thapachuco (Jan 16, 2006)

wasnt there a show coming up this weekend in san jose, YMCA on the east side? i dont see it posted anywhere.


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Mar 28 2008, 04:44 PM~10279219
> *wasnt there a show coming up this weekend in san jose, YMCA on the east side? i dont see it posted anywhere.
> *


i herd about, it is still going on.


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

link?


----------



## thapachuco (Jan 16, 2006)

its tomorrow right?


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

great list, found a few shows i didnt know about ...TTT


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Mar 28 2008, 10:50 AM~10276801
> *2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.
4-5-2008 - Bay Area Car Wash, Life's Finest - Fremont
4-5-2008 - BOMBs United / BOMBs Only Picnic - San Jose
4-6-2008 - LG Productions -Vallejo
4-13-2008 - Low Creations/ Mid Peninsula Muscle CC Benifit - Brisbane
4-19-2008 - A DAY AT THE TRACK!, STYLE KINGS CC & BAY MEADOWS - San Mateo
4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
4-26-2008 - IMPALAS CC OF STOCKTON IS ASSISTING VICTORY OUTREACH - Modesto
5-3-2008 - KING OF CALI CARSHOW HOP OFF AND CONCERT - CITY OF ORANGE COVE
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-4-2008 - Cruise in San Francisco - San Fran
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-2-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual show - Yuba City
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-20-2008 - Inspirations BBQ - TBD
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno
.
.
TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD

Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

May 31 - June 1 Summer Get Together
Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.
4-5-2008 - Bay Area Car Wash, Life's Finest - Fremont
4-5-2008 - BOMBs United / BOMBs Only Picnic - San Jose
4-6-2008 - LG Productions -Vallejo
4-12-2008 - Crown Of Life Low Rider Car & Bicycle Ministry, Show & Shine - Manteca
4-13-2008 - Low Creations/ Mid Peninsula Muscle CC Benifit - Brisbane
4-19-2008 - A DAY AT THE TRACK!, STYLE KINGS CC & BAY MEADOWS - San Mateo
4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
4-26-2008 - IMPALAS CC OF STOCKTON IS ASSISTING VICTORY OUTREACH - Modesto
5-3-2008 - ***UOP MECHA CAR SHOW FLIER*** - Stockton
5-3-2008 - KING OF CALI CARSHOW HOP OFF AND CONCERT - CITY OF ORANGE COVE
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-4-2008 - Cruise in San Francisco - San Fran
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-2-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual show - Yuba City
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-20-2008 - Inspirations BBQ - TBD
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno
.
.
TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD

Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

May 31 - June 1 Summer Get Together
Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 2 2008, 02:33 PM~10318700
> *2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ CEN CAL CAR CLUB 
IS THROWING ANOTHER CAR SHOW SEPTEMBER 13TH
IN VISALIA, :biggrin: IN THE PROSESS IN GETTING THE CONVENTION CENTER 
FOR A INDOOR/OUTDOOR CAR SHOW AND CONCERT!!!!!!!  
WE'LL KEEP EVERY ONE POSTED!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Apr 2 2008, 04:19 PM~10319050
> *THANKS LOCS FOR THE ADDER!!!!!
> *


No problem bro ....


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 2 2008, 03:33 PM~10318700
> *2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
> .
> .
> ...


Link updated for Yuba City Impalas :biggrin: 
TTT


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

CHECK OUT THE SPOT!!! ITS GONNA BE HUGE!!!!! AND BRING THE KIDS WE GOT JUMPERS AND A PLAYGROUND!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Apr 7 2008, 11:25 AM~10355416
> *CHECK OUT THE SPOT!!! ITS GONNA BE HUGE!!!!! AND BRING THE KIDS WE GOT JUMPERS AND A PLAYGROUND!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Is it going to be a classic car type show only? Just asking because flier shows classics & rods :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.
4-5-2008 - Bay Area Car Wash, Life's Finest - Fremont
4-5-2008 - BOMBs United / BOMBs Only Picnic - San Jose
4-6-2008 - LG Productions -Vallejo
4-12-2008 - Crown Of Life Low Rider Car & Bicycle Ministry, Show & Shine - Manteca
4-13-2008 - Low Creations/ Mid Peninsula Muscle CC Benifit - Brisbane
4-19-2008 - A DAY AT THE TRACK!, STYLE KINGS CC & BAY MEADOWS - San Mateo
4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
4-26-2008 - IMPALAS CC OF STOCKTON IS ASSISTING VICTORY OUTREACH - Modesto
5-3-2008 - ***UOP MECHA CAR SHOW FLIER*** - Stockton
5-3-2008 - KING OF CALI CARSHOW HOP OFF AND CONCERT - CITY OF ORANGE COVE
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-4-2008 - Cruise in San Francisco - San Fran
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-2-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual Show - Yuba City
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
8-17-2008 - SLM's 2008 Super Car Show - Fresno
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-20-2008 - Inspirations BBQ - TBD
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno
.
.
TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD

Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

May 31 - June 1 Summer Get Together
Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Mark your calendars for the 2nd Annual Cali Showdown on August 10th! Flyer should be out soon!

:0  :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.

4-12-2008 - Crown Of Life Low Rider Car & Bicycle Ministry, Show & Shine - Manteca
4-13-2008 - Low Creations/ Mid Peninsula Muscle CC Benifit - Brisbane
4-19-2008 - A DAY AT THE TRACK!, STYLE KINGS CC & BAY MEADOWS - San Mateo
4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
4-26-2008 - IMPALAS CC OF STOCKTON IS ASSISTING VICTORY OUTREACH - Modesto
5-3-2008 - ***UOP MECHA CAR SHOW FLIER*** - Stockton
5-3-2008 - KING OF CALI CARSHOW HOP OFF AND CONCERT - CITY OF ORANGE COVE
5-3-2008 - VIEJITOS 5TH ANNUAL CARSHOW - San Jose
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-4-2008 - Cruise in San Francisco - San Fran
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-2-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual Show - Yuba City
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-10-2008 - 2ND ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - Stockton
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
8-17-2008 - SLM's 2008 Super Car Show - Fresno
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-20-2008 - Inspirations BBQ - TBD
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno
.
.
TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD

Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

May 31 - June 1 Summer Get Together
Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 10 2008, 05:56 PM~10385410
> *Mark your calendars for the 2nd Annual Cali Showdown on August 10th!  Flyer should be out soon!
> 
> :0   :biggrin:
> *



done


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 10 2008, 05:56 PM~10385410
> *Mark your calendars for the 2nd Annual Cali Showdown on August 10th!  Flyer should be out soon!
> 
> :0   :biggrin:
> *



done


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 11 2008, 11:24 AM~10391158
> *done
> *


And already added to the list of shows :biggrin:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 11 2008, 10:22 AM~10391155
> *2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
> .
> .
> ...


FYI the Gold Rush Roseville Show(4-20-08) has been postponed


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Apr 11 2008, 11:55 AM~10391361
> *FYI the Gold Rush Roseville Show(4-20-08) has been postponed
> *




:burn: :burn:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Apr 11 2008, 11:55 AM~10391361
> *FYI the Gold Rush Roseville Show(4-20-08) has been postponed
> *


TILL WHEN????????


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 11 2008, 12:24 PM~10391628
> *TILL WHEN????????
> *


I GUESS WE'LL HAVE TO HAVE A 4:20 CRUISE ON 4/20/08 AT W LAND PARK!
THAT'S WHERE I'LL BE AT 4:20.......


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Apr 11 2008, 11:24 AM~10391628
> *TILL WHEN????????
> *


He didn't say it was just posted in the gold rush thread  :dunno:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Apr 11 2008, 11:55 AM~10391361
> *FYI the Gold Rush Roseville Show(4-20-08) has been postponed
> *


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Apr 11 2008, 11:55 AM~10391361
> *FYI the Gold Rush Roseville Show(4-20-08) has been postponed
> *


Thanks .... yeah i was reading the post he put up ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.

4-12-2008 - Crown Of Life Low Rider Car & Bicycle Ministry, Show & Shine - Manteca
4-13-2008 - Low Creations/ Mid Peninsula Muscle CC Benifit - Brisbane
4-19-2008 - A DAY AT THE TRACK!, STYLE KINGS CC & BAY MEADOWS - San Mateo
POSTPONED 4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville POSTPONED
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
4-26-2008 - IMPALAS CC OF STOCKTON IS ASSISTING VICTORY OUTREACH - Modesto
5-3-2008 - ***UOP MECHA CAR SHOW FLIER*** - Stockton
5-3-2008 - KING OF CALI CARSHOW HOP OFF AND CONCERT - CITY OF ORANGE COVE
5-3-2008 - VIEJITOS 5TH ANNUAL CARSHOW - San Jose
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-4-2008 - Cruise in San Francisco - San Fran
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-2-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual Show - Yuba City
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-10-2008 - 2ND ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - Stockton
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
8-17-2008 - SLM's 2008 Super Car Show - Fresno
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-20-2008 - Inspirations BBQ - TBD
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno
.
.
TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD

Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

May 31 - June 1 Summer Get Together
Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 11 2008, 01:02 PM~10391972
> *2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 8 2008, 01:00 PM~10365641
> *Is it going to be a classic car type show only? Just asking because flier shows classics & rods  :biggrin:
> *


*no its open to all, those are just some of the many cars we have in our club!!!! all are welcome and we will have an art raffle going on all day!!!!*


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 3 2008, 08:48 PM~9600961
> *in the works.... 2nd annual LayItLow picnic.
> 
> 
> ...



Will Check it out..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## thapachuco (Jan 16, 2006)

what about blvd. nights cruise usually 3rd weekend in august, san jose?


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Here's the sneak peak of the flyer for the Cali Showdown!!













 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Apr 11 2008, 04:31 PM~10393667
> *no its open to all, those are just some of the many cars we have in our club!!!! all are welcome and we will have an art raffle going on all day!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: thanks hope to make it


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 11 2008, 09:30 PM~10395847
> *Here's the sneak peak of the flyer for the Cali Showdown!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

My bad.....


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 12 2008, 07:57 AM~10397717
> *My bad.....
> 
> 
> ...


NICE KUTTY! LOOK AT EDDIE LOOKING GOOD AS ALWAYS.... :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 12 2008, 07:57 AM~10397717
> *My bad.....
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.


4-19-2008 - A DAY AT THE TRACK!, STYLE KINGS CC & BAY MEADOWS - San Mateo
POSTPONED 4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville POSTPONED
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
4-26-2008 - IMPALAS CC OF STOCKTON IS ASSISTING VICTORY OUTREACH - Modesto
5-3-2008 - ***UOP MECHA CAR SHOW FLIER*** - Stockton
5-3-2008 - KING OF CALI CARSHOW HOP OFF AND CONCERT - CITY OF ORANGE COVE
5-3-2008 - VIEJITOS 5TH ANNUAL CARSHOW - San Jose
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-4-2008 - Cruise in San Francisco - San Fran
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-2-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual Show - Yuba City
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-10-2008 - 2ND ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - Stockton
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
8-17-2008 - SLM's 2008 Super Car Show - Fresno
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-20-2008 - Inspirations BBQ - TBD
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno
.
.
TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD

Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

May 31 - June 1 Summer Get Together
Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*BLVD KINGS C.C. 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC/BBQ WILL BE ANNOUNCED SOON !!!!*


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

ok ..fellas mark your caleders for sept.13...SKANLESS/LATINSTYLE ANNUAL BBQ [CARNITAZ]......WILL HAVE FLYERS UP SOON


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.
4-19-2008 - A DAY AT THE TRACK!, STYLE KINGS CC & BAY MEADOWS - San Mateo
POSTPONED 4-20-2008 - Gold Rush - Roseville POSTPONED
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
4-26-2008 - IMPALAS CC OF STOCKTON IS ASSISTING VICTORY OUTREACH - Modesto
5-3-2008 - ***UOP MECHA CAR SHOW FLIER*** - Stockton
5-3-2008 - KING OF CALI CARSHOW HOP OFF AND CONCERT - CITY OF ORANGE COVE
5-3-2008 - VIEJITOS 5TH ANNUAL CARSHOW - San Jose
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-4-2008 - Cruise in San Francisco - San Fran
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-2-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual Show - Yuba City
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-10-2008 - 2ND ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - Stockton
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
8-17-2008 - SLM's 2008 Super Car Show - Fresno
8-22-24-2008 - BLVD Nights Cruise - San Jose
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
9-13-2008 - SKANLESS/LATINSTYLE ANNUAL BBQ [CARNITAZ] - TBA
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-20-2008 - Inspirations BBQ - TBD
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno
.
.
TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD

Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

May 31 - June 1 Summer Get Together
Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ALL CAR CLUB PICNIC COMING UP FELAS.. JUNE 22ND IN TURLOCK. DONNELLY PARK. 

BRING YOUR OWN BBQ AND GET THERE EARLY!

CLICK THE LINK IN MY SIG FOR MORE INFO OR PM ME..


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 16 2008, 12:12 PM~10430739
> *2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
4-26-2008 - IMPALAS CC OF STOCKTON IS ASSISTING VICTORY OUTREACH - Modesto
5-3-2008 - ***UOP MECHA CAR SHOW FLIER*** - Stockton
5-3-2008 - KING OF CALI CARSHOW HOP OFF AND CONCERT - CITY OF ORANGE COVE
5-3-2008 - VIEJITOS 5TH ANNUAL CARSHOW - San Jose
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-4-2008 - Cruise in San Francisco - San Fran
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-2-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual Show - Yuba City
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-10-2008 - 2ND ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - Stockton
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
8-17-2008 - SLM's 2008 Super Car Show - Fresno
8-22-24-2008 - BLVD Nights Cruise - San Jose
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
9-13-2008 - SKANLESS/LATINSTYLE ANNUAL BBQ [CARNITAZ] - TBA
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-20-2008 - Inspirations BBQ - TBD
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno
.
.
TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD

Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

May 31 - June 1 Summer Get Together
Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

heres a new upcoming show, modesto, ca 
1st lowrider show at the fruit yard, everyone has been wanting one for a long time, and now we got it. 








and also dont forget in august


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
4-26-2008 - SACRAMENTO SHOW, HIGH SCHOOL ON FLORIN - Sacramento
4-26-2008 - IMPALAS CC OF STOCKTON IS ASSISTING VICTORY OUTREACH - Modesto
5-3-2008 - ***UOP MECHA CAR SHOW FLIER*** - Stockton
5-3-2008 - KING OF CALI CARSHOW HOP OFF AND CONCERT - CITY OF ORANGE COVE
5-3-2008 - VIEJITOS 5TH ANNUAL CARSHOW - San Jose
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-4-2008 - Cruise in San Francisco - San Fran
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-7-2008 - 2008 SUMMER HEAT, LOWRIDER CAR, TRUCK SHOW, ALL CLASSES - Modesto
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-2-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual Show - Yuba City
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-10-2008 - 2ND ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - Stockton
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
8-17-2008 - SLM's 2008 Super Car Show - Fresno
8-22-24-2008 - BLVD Nights Cruise - San Jose
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
8-30-2008 - Untouchables 3rd Annual BBQ - Stocktone
9-13-2008 - SKANLESS/LATINSTYLE ANNUAL BBQ [CARNITAZ] - TBA
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-20-2008 - Inspirations BBQ - TBD
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno
.
.
TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD

Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

May 31 - June 1 Summer Get Together
Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
4-26-2008 - SACRAMENTO SHOW, HIGH SCHOOL ON FLORIN - Sacramento
4-26-2008 - IMPALAS CC OF STOCKTON IS ASSISTING VICTORY OUTREACH - Modesto
5-3-2008 - ***UOP MECHA CAR SHOW FLIER*** - Stockton
5-3-2008 - KING OF CALI CARSHOW HOP OFF AND CONCERT - CITY OF ORANGE COVE
5-3-2008 - VIEJITOS 5TH ANNUAL CARSHOW - San Jose
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-4-2008 - Cruise in San Francisco - San Fran
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-7-2008 - 2008 SUMMER HEAT, LOWRIDER CAR, TRUCK SHOW, ALL CLASSES - Modesto
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-2-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual Show - Yuba City
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-10-2008 - 2ND ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - Stockton
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
8-17-2008 - SLM's 2008 Super Car Show - Fresno
8-22-24-2008 - BLVD Nights Cruise - San Jose
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
8-30-2008 - Untouchables 3rd Annual BBQ - Stocktone
9-13-2008 - SKANLESS/LATINSTYLE ANNUAL BBQ [CARNITAZ] - TBA
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-20-2008 - Inspirations BBQ - TBD
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno
.
.
TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD

Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

May 31 - June 1 Summer Get Together
Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.
4-26-2008 - Low Vintage Annual Car Show - Hayward
4-26-2008 - SACRAMENTO SHOW, HIGH SCHOOL ON FLORIN - Sacramento
4-26-2008 - IMPALAS CC OF STOCKTON IS ASSISTING VICTORY OUTREACH - Modesto
5-3-2008 - ***UOP MECHA CAR SHOW FLIER*** - Stockton
5-3-2008 - KING OF CALI CARSHOW HOP OFF AND CONCERT - CITY OF ORANGE COVE
5-3-2008 - VIEJITOS 5TH ANNUAL CARSHOW - San Jose
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-4-2008 - Cruise in San Francisco - San Fran
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-7-2008 - 2008 SUMMER HEAT, LOWRIDER CAR, TRUCK SHOW, ALL CLASSES - Modesto
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-2-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual Show - Yuba City
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-10-2008 - 2ND ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - Stockton
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
8-17-2008 - SLM's 2008 Super Car Show - Fresno
8-22-24-2008 - BLVD Nights Cruise - San Jose
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
8-30-2008 - Untouchables 3rd Annual BBQ - Stocktone
9-13-2008 - SKANLESS/LATINSTYLE ANNUAL BBQ [CARNITAZ] - TBA
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-20-2008 - Inspirations BBQ - TBD
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno
.
.
TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD

Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

May 31 - June 1 Summer Get Together
Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

CHECK OUT OUT 2MORROW
SHOULD BE AROUND 275 CARS AND BIKES.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Apr 25 2008, 09:42 AM~10501347
> *CHECK OUT OUT 2MORROW
> SHOULD BE AROUND 275 CARS AND BIKES.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

LOW VINTAGE HAPPENING LOOKS GOOD!!!!


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 21 2008, 01:18 PM~10467427
> *heres a new upcoming show, modesto, ca
> 1st lowrider show at the fruit yard, everyone has been wanting one for a long time, and now we got it.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Dont forget about the Cinco De Mayo Parade in Modesto on Crowslanding rd on May 3rd......People meeting up at the taco trucks on 8th street to head out to the parade at 8 am in the morning on saturday*


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.

5-3-2008 - ***UOP MECHA CAR SHOW FLIER*** - Stockton
5-3-2008 - KING OF CALI CARSHOW HOP OFF AND CONCERT - CITY OF ORANGE COVE
5-3-2008 - VIEJITOS 5TH ANNUAL CARSHOW - San Jose
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-4-2008 - Cruise in San Francisco - San Fran
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-7-2008 - 2008 SUMMER HEAT, LOWRIDER CAR, TRUCK SHOW, ALL CLASSES - Modesto
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-2-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual Show - Yuba City
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-10-2008 - 2ND ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - Stockton
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
8-17-2008 - SLM's 2008 Super Car Show - Fresno
8-22-24-2008 - BLVD Nights Cruise - San Jose
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
8-30-2008 - Untouchables 3rd Annual BBQ - Stocktone
9-13-2008 - SKANLESS/LATINSTYLE ANNUAL BBQ [CARNITAZ] - TBA
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-20-2008 - Inspirations BBQ - TBD
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno
.
.
TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD

Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

May 31 - June 1 Summer Get Together
Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

Cinco de Mayo carshow at Lake Yosemite in Merced this Sunday 5-4-2008. Room for 300 cars and entry is free to the public.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Apr 28 2008, 01:32 PM~10522977
> *Cinco de Mayo carshow at Lake Yosemite in Merced this Sunday 5-4-2008.  Room for 300 cars and entry is free to the public.
> *


 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Apr 28 2008, 01:32 PM~10522977
> *Cinco de Mayo carshow at Lake Yosemite in Merced this Sunday 5-4-2008.  Room for 300 cars and entry is free to the public.
> *


more info categories/judges


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*WE INVITE ALL OUR FELLOW LOWRIDER HOMIES AND FAMILIES TO OUR 1ST ANNUAL BBQ, I DID THE ARTWORK MYSELF LET ME KNOW WHAT YA'LL THINK !!!!*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 28 2008, 09:21 PM~10528021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.

5-3-2008 - ***UOP MECHA CAR SHOW FLIER*** - Stockton
5-3-2008 - KING OF CALI CARSHOW HOP OFF AND CONCERT - CITY OF ORANGE COVE
5-3-2008 - VIEJITOS 5TH ANNUAL CARSHOW - San Jose
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-4-2008 - Cruise in San Francisco - San Fran
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-7-2008 - 2008 SUMMER HEAT, LOWRIDER CAR, TRUCK SHOW, ALL CLASSES - Modesto
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-2-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual Show - Yuba City
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-10-2008 - 2ND ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - Stockton
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
8-17-2008 - SLM's 2008 Super Car Show - Fresno
8-22-24-2008 - BLVD Nights Cruise - San Jose
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
8-30-2008 - Untouchables 3rd Annual BBQ - Stocktone
9-13-2008 - BLVD KINGS C.C. 1st Annual BBQ - San Mateo
9-13-2008 - SKANLESS/LATINSTYLE ANNUAL BBQ [CARNITAZ] - TBA
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-20-2008 - Inspirations BBQ - TBD
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno
.
.
TBD - BLVD Kings 1st annual BBQ - TBD
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD

Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

May 31 - June 1 Summer Get Together
Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together
[/quote]


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.

5-3-2008 - ***UOP MECHA CAR SHOW FLIER*** - Stockton
5-3-2008 - KING OF CALI CARSHOW HOP OFF AND CONCERT - CITY OF ORANGE COVE
5-3-2008 - VIEJITOS 5TH ANNUAL CARSHOW - San Jose
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-4-2008 - Cruise in San Francisco - San Fran
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-7-2008 - 2008 SUMMER HEAT, LOWRIDER CAR, TRUCK SHOW, ALL CLASSES - Modesto
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-2-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual Show - Yuba City
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-10-2008 - 2ND ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - Stockton
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
8-17-2008 - SLM's 2008 Super Car Show - Fresno
8-22-24-2008 - BLVD Nights Cruise - San Jose
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
8-30-2008 - Untouchables 3rd Annual BBQ - Stocktone
9-13-2008 - BLVD KINGS C.C. 1st Annual BBQ - San Mateo
9-13-2008 - SKANLESS/LATINSTYLE ANNUAL BBQ [CARNITAZ] - TBA
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-20-2008 - Inspirations BBQ - TBD
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno
.
.
TBD - Lay it Low 2nd annual Bay Area Picnic - TBD

Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

May 31 - June 1 Summer Get Together
Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

*Hey Locs U going on Saturday to san jo..?*


----------



## thefebs (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jan 20 2008, 11:00 PM~9743777
> *MAY 3RD USO CITY OF ORANGE COVE HAVING ITS KING OF CALI DOS PLESE COME OUT AND SUPPORT
> *


wheres it located at? what time? talking about street names do you have a flyer


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NellyNell_@Apr 29 2008, 05:49 PM~10534739
> *Hey Locs U going on Saturday to san  jo..?
> *


YES .... you going? just have to get my compressor working .... if not just run one for now until i can get it fixed ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thefebs_@Apr 29 2008, 08:33 PM~10536544
> *wheres it located at? what time? talking about street names do you have a flyer
> *


Click on the link above and it will take you right to that page with all the information ....


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 30 2008, 09:52 AM~10541045
> *YES .... you going? just have to get my compressor working .... if not just run one for now until i can get it fixed ....
> *


Might go but not taking the cutty!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

2ND ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNIC :dunno:


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 30 2008, 12:55 PM~10542596
> *2ND ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNIC :dunno:
> *


6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock 
*
You Going?*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NellyNell_@Apr 30 2008, 01:06 PM~10542676
> *6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
> 
> You Going?
> *


I was reffering to the BAY AREA 2008 LayItLow Picnic


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NellyNell_@Apr 30 2008, 11:47 AM~10542165
> *Might go but not taking the cutty!
> *


Why not?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NellyNell_@Apr 30 2008, 01:06 PM~10542676
> *6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
> 
> You Going?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 30 2008, 12:55 PM~10542596
> *2ND ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNIC :dunno:
> *


How about August 2nd?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 30 2008, 01:22 PM~10542809
> *How about August 2nd?
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 30 2008, 01:21 PM~10542800
> *Why not?
> *


It might be in the shop getting 100,000 mile tune up once i finish rewiring the compressors.


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 30 2008, 01:21 PM~10542800
> *Why not?
> *


It might be in the shop getting 100,000 mile tune up once i finish rewiring the compressors.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NellyNell_@Apr 30 2008, 02:43 PM~10543508
> *It might be in the shop getting 100,000 mile tune up once i finish rewiring the compressors.
> *


I got it the first time :uh: 

damn 100,000 already .... what all are they changing that you can't do at home? 

are you rewiring the whole compressor set up?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.

5-3-2008 - ***UOP MECHA CAR SHOW FLIER*** - Stockton
5-3-2008 - KING OF CALI CARSHOW HOP OFF AND CONCERT - CITY OF ORANGE COVE
5-3-2008 - VIEJITOS 5TH ANNUAL CARSHOW - San Jose
5-3 & 4-2008 - CINCO DE MAYO - EVERYWHERE
5-4-2008 - Cruise in San Francisco - San Fran
5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-7-2008 - 2008 SUMMER HEAT, LOWRIDER CAR, TRUCK SHOW, ALL CLASSES - Modesto
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-2-2008 - 2nd Annual Lay It Low Bay Area Picnic - TBA
8-2-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual Show - Yuba City
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-10-2008 - 2ND ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - Stockton
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
8-17-2008 - SLM's 2008 Super Car Show - Fresno
8-22-24-2008 - BLVD Nights Cruise - San Jose
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
8-30-2008 - Untouchables 3rd Annual BBQ - Stocktone
9-13-2008 - BLVD KINGS C.C. 1st Annual BBQ - San Mateo
9-13-2008 - SKANLESS/LATINSTYLE ANNUAL BBQ [CARNITAZ] - TBA
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-20-2008 - Inspirations BBQ - TBD
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno
.
.


Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

May 31 - June 1 Summer Get Together
Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 30 2008, 03:02 PM~10543680
> *2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Apr 30 2008, 02:52 PM~10543592
> *I got it the first time  :uh:
> 
> damn 100,000 already .... what all are they changing that you can't do at home?
> ...


Not that i cant do it but i dont have the time to do it right now..


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NellyNell_@Apr 30 2008, 04:27 PM~10544588
> *Not that i cant do it but i dont have the time to do it right now..
> *


True that ....


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

BROWN PERSUASION AND UCE CAR CLUB WILL BE HAVING THERE 1ST ANNUAL "CHRISTMAS IN JULY".....JULY 20, 2008 AT LOUIS PARK IN STOCKTON EVERYONE IS WELCOMED TO COME SHOW SUPPORT FOR A GOOD CAUSE....I WILL BE POSTING FLIERS ON EVERYONES CLUB SITE AND THIS ONE......COME OUT AND JOIN US..PEAACCE.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

Any word on the impalas & New style picnik in Modesto??? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JayJay209 (Jan 25, 2007)

standing ovation c.c. will be in merced califas !!!shaaa!!!merced lake car show... :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.

5-18-2008 - Street Low - San Francisco
5-18-2008 - LG Productions - Fresno
5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-7-2008 - 2008 SUMMER HEAT, LOWRIDER CAR, TRUCK SHOW, ALL CLASSES - Modesto
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-2-2008 - 2nd Annual Lay It Low Bay Area Picnic - TBA
8-2-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual Show - Yuba City
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-10-2008 - 2ND ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - Stockton
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
8-17-2008 - SLM's 2008 Super Car Show - Fresno
8-22-24-2008 - BLVD Nights Cruise - San Jose
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
8-30-2008 - Untouchables 3rd Annual BBQ - Stocktone
9-13-2008 - BLVD KINGS C.C. 1st Annual BBQ - San Mateo
9-13-2008 - SKANLESS/LATINSTYLE ANNUAL BBQ [CARNITAZ] - TBA
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-20-2008 - Inspirations BBQ - TBD
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento
10-26-2008 - Gold Rush - Reno
.
.
Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

May 31 - June 1 Summer Get Together
Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

coming up less than 4 weeks away


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Add one more show to the list......4th Annual October Fest..... Nor Cal Ridahs Car bike and Hop Show at Oak Grove Regional Park in Stockton. I am finalizing the flyer, should be up by tomorrow. October 5th.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Here's the front....almost done with the back


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

Printable flyers at: www.ImpalasCCYubaCity.com


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Any more events??


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

THIS FRIDAY MAY 16, 5-9 THERES GOING TO BE A CAR SHOW AT CCOC SCHOOL. IF YOUR IN SAN JOSE CHECK IT OUT THE MORE CARS THE BETTER


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 12 2008, 10:51 PM~10641694
> *Here's the front....almost done with the back
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Nice flyer


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

IMPALAS MAGAZINE*IMPALAMAGAZINE.COM IS HERE*
IMPALAS MAGAZINE


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

did the individuals show get cancelled????


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@May 20 2008, 07:04 PM~10699479
> *did the individuals show get cancelled????
> *


yep its cancelled


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.

5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno
6-7-2008 - 2008 SUMMER HEAT, LOWRIDER CAR, TRUCK SHOW, ALL CLASSES - Modesto
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-2-2008 - 2nd Annual Lay It Low Bay Area Picnic - TBA
8-2-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual Show - Yuba City
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-10-2008 - 2ND ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - Stockton
8-17-2008 - Gold Rush - Fresno
8-17-2008 - SLM's 2008 Super Car Show - Fresno
8-22-24-2008 - BLVD Nights Cruise - San Jose
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
8-30-2008 - Untouchables 3rd Annual BBQ - Stocktone
9-13-2008 - BLVD KINGS C.C. 1st Annual BBQ - San Mateo
9-13-2008 - SKANLESS/LATINSTYLE ANNUAL BBQ [CARNITAZ] - TBA
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-20-2008 - Inspirations BBQ - TBD
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento

.
.
Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

May 31 - June 1 Summer Get Together
Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.

5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
???? 6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno ????CANCELED????
6-7-2008 - 2008 SUMMER HEAT, LOWRIDER CAR, TRUCK SHOW, ALL CLASSES - Modesto
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-2-2008 - 2nd Annual Lay It Low Bay Area Picnic - TBA
8-2-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual Show - Yuba City
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-10-2008 - 2ND ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - Stockton
8-17-2008 - SLM's 2008 Super Car Show - Fresno
8-22-24-2008 - BLVD Nights Cruise - San Jose
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
8-30-2008 - Untouchables 3rd Annual BBQ - Stocktone
9-13-2008 - BLVD KINGS C.C. 1st Annual BBQ - San Mateo
9-13-2008 - SKANLESS/LATINSTYLE ANNUAL BBQ [CARNITAZ] - TBA
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-20-2008 - Inspirations BBQ - TBD
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento

.
.
Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

May 31 - June 1 Summer Get Together
Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 20 2008, 11:57 PM~10702069
> *yep its cancelled
> *


are you serious, man that sucks. I had the days off to go.


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 20 2008, 11:57 PM~10702069
> *yep its cancelled
> *


ANY ONE KNOW WHY IT'S CANCELLED :angry:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@May 21 2008, 04:18 PM~10706609
> *ANY ONE KNOW WHY IT'S CANCELLED :angry:
> *


not sure why, but did hear that they want to come back next year and do a bigger and better show. i did remember hearing that they were dissapointed in the fact that that last few years show was getting smaller, used to be a big show back in the days, i looked forward to it every year, to bad its not gonna be here this year. hopefully its back next year.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 21 2008, 04:05 PM~10706480
> *are you serious, man that sucks. I had the days off to go.
> *


dont worry i got u covered with another show. same weekend. come check it out


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.

5-25-2008 - Socios CC 6th annual Car show - Sacramento
6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
???? 6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno ????CANCELED????
6-7-2008 - 2008 SUMMER HEAT, LOWRIDER CAR, TRUCK SHOW, ALL CLASSES - Modesto
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-2-2008 - 2nd Annual Lay It Low Bay Area Picnic - TBA
8-2-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual Show - Yuba City
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-10-2008 - 2ND ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - Stockton
8-17-2008 - SLM's 2008 Super Car Show - Fresno
8-22-24-2008 - BLVD Nights Cruise - San Jose
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
8-30-2008 - Untouchables 3rd Annual BBQ - Stocktone
9-13-2008 - BLVD KINGS C.C. 1st Annual BBQ - San Mateo
9-13-2008 - SKANLESS/LATINSTYLE ANNUAL BBQ [CARNITAZ] - TBA
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-20-2008 - Inspirations BBQ - TBD
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento

.
.
Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

May 31 - June 1 Summer Get Together
Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

]


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@May 18 2008, 09:17 AM~10680248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

After the Devotion Show... The next event in Sac....


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 21 2008, 01:34 PM~10705324
> *2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
> .
> .
> ...



any more updates?


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

x2


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

coming up less than 2 weeks away


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

sorry to say theres going to be two shows oct 5 o8 i talked to tone from nor-cal and told him we had that date already planned but he said he already had the park in 8 mile road paid 4 already. thats suck because we always go to nor-cal events but we talked and gave each other love on thier show. so imaginations car club and thee stylistics are still throwing there show 4 the start program at bret harte school on franklin blvd and 9th ave more details comming up on the hop and other activities with in the next weeks comming up. we hope all clubs can show support to the 2 shows the same day our show will end around 3.30. hope to see the clubs that said they will come its 4 the kids program so try your best to make it ,


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

sept 20, best of da bay bbq. all clubs that have been involved and paid. inspirations gave us the date and will be with all of us.


you know wat it is locs650


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@May 27 2008, 09:11 PM~10750501
> *sept 20, best of da bay bbq. all clubs that have been involved and paid. inspirations gave us the date and will be with all of us.
> you know wat it is locs650
> *


Thanks bro .... i was just going to update the calendar .... good lookin out ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.

6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-7-2008 - 2008 SUMMER HEAT, LOWRIDER CAR, TRUCK SHOW, ALL CLASSES - Modesto
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
???? 6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno ????CANCELED????
6-15-2008 - Lay M Low 2nd annual car show - East Palo Alto
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-2-2008 - 2nd Annual Lay It Low Bay Area Picnic - TBA
8-2-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual Show - Yuba City
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-10-2008 - 2ND ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - Stockton
8-17-2008 - SLM's 2008 Super Car Show - Fresno
8-22-24-2008 - BLVD Nights Cruise - San Jose
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
8-30-2008 - Untouchables 3rd Annual BBQ - Stocktone
9-13-2008 - BLVD KINGS C.C. 1st Annual BBQ - San Mateo
9-13-2008 - SKANLESS/LATINSTYLE ANNUAL BBQ [CARNITAZ] - Modesto
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-20-2008 - ALL CLUB BBQ - TBD
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento

.
.
Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

May 31 - June 1 Summer Get Together
Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 29 2008, 10:50 AM~10762485
> *2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
> .
> .
> ...



Add dis Show to the list.....  One Luv....


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.

6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-7-2008 - 2008 SUMMER HEAT, LOWRIDER CAR, TRUCK SHOW, ALL CLASSES - Modesto
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
???? 6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno ????CANCELED????
6-14-2008 - 2 Annual Classic Car Show (The Sandwich Spot) - Sacramento
6-15-2008 - Lay M Low 2nd annual car show - East Palo Alto
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-2-2008 - 2nd Annual Lay It Low Bay Area Picnic - TBA
8-2-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual Show - Yuba City
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-10-2008 - 2ND ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - Stockton
8-17-2008 - SLM's 2008 Super Car Show - Fresno
8-22-24-2008 - BLVD Nights Cruise - San Jose
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
8-30-2008 - Untouchables 3rd Annual BBQ - Stocktone
9-13-2008 - BLVD KINGS C.C. 1st Annual BBQ - San Mateo
9-13-2008 - SKANLESS/LATINSTYLE ANNUAL BBQ [CARNITAZ] - Modesto
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-20-2008 - ALL CLUB BBQ - TBD
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento

.
.
Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

May 31 - June 1 Summer Get Together
Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@May 29 2008, 12:03 PM~10763047
> *
> Add dis Show to the list.....    One Luv....
> 
> ...


ADDED bro ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.

6-1-2008 - Street Low - Costa Mesa
6-7-2008 - 2008 SUMMER HEAT, LOWRIDER CAR, TRUCK SHOW, ALL CLASSES - Modesto
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
???? 6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno ????CANCELED????
6-14-2008 - 2 Annual Classic Car Show (The Sandwich Spot) - Sacramento
6-15-2008 - Lay M Low 2nd annual car show - East Palo Alto
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-2-2008 - 2nd Annual Lay It Low Bay Area Picnic - TBA
8-2-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual Show - Yuba City
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-10-2008 - 2ND ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - Stockton
8-17-2008 - SLM's 2008 Super Car Show - Fresno
8-22-24-2008 - BLVD Nights Cruise - San Jose
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
8-30-2008 - Untouchables 3rd Annual BBQ - Stocktone
9-13-2008 - BLVD KINGS C.C. 1st Annual BBQ - San Mateo
9-13-2008 - SKANLESS/LATINSTYLE ANNUAL BBQ [CARNITAZ] - Modesto
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-20-2008 - ALL CLUB BBQ - TBD
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento

.
.
Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

May 31 - June 1 Summer Get Together
Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by skan91_@May 27 2008, 08:53 PM~10750270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@May 27 2008, 02:21 PM~10747418
> *coming up less than 2 weeks away
> 
> 
> ...


might just show up to this event show my old town of modesto some love..lol. :biggrin: can some one google this or map quest por plis.. need directions.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@May 30 2008, 10:49 AM~10771131
> *ADDED bro ....
> *




One Luv Playa!!!!! Got ya back when ya need me... To da 650, 510, 415, 707, 408, 925, fuck it... Da whole Bay... TTT!!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.

6-7-2008 - 2008 SUMMER HEAT, LOWRIDER CAR, TRUCK SHOW, ALL CLASSES - Modesto
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
???? 6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno ????CANCELED????
6-14-2008 - 2 Annual Classic Car Show (The Sandwich Spot) - Sacramento
6-15-2008 - Lay M Low 2nd annual car show - East Palo Alto
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-2-2008 - 2nd Annual Lay It Low Bay Area Picnic - TBA
8-2-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual Show - Yuba City
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-10-2008 - 2ND ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - Stockton
8-17-2008 - SLM's 2008 Super Car Show - Fresno
8-22-24-2008 - BLVD Nights Cruise - San Jose
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
8-30-2008 - Untouchables 3rd Annual BBQ - Stocktone
9-13-2008 - BLVD KINGS C.C. 1st Annual BBQ - San Mateo
9-13-2008 - SKANLESS/LATINSTYLE ANNUAL BBQ [CARNITAZ] - Modesto
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-20-2008 - ALL CLUB BBQ - TBD
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento

.
.
Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 


Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.

6-7-2008 - 2008 SUMMER HEAT, LOWRIDER CAR, TRUCK SHOW, ALL CLASSES - Modesto
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
???? 6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno ????CANCELED????
6-14-2008 - 2 Annual Classic Car Show (The Sandwich Spot) - Sacramento
6-15-2008 - Lay M Low 2nd annual car show - East Palo Alto
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - TBA
7-19-2008 - IMPALAS & NEWSTYLE - 11th ANNUAL FUN IN THE SUN - Modesto
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-2-2008 - 2nd Annual Lay It Low Bay Area Picnic - TBA
8-2-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual Show - Yuba City
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-10-2008 - 2ND ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - Stockton
8-17-2008 - SLM's 2008 Super Car Show - Fresno
8-22-24-2008 - BLVD Nights Cruise - San Jose
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
8-30-2008 - Untouchables 3rd Annual BBQ - Stocktone
9-13-2008 - BLVD KINGS C.C. 1st Annual BBQ - San Mateo
9-13-2008 - SKANLESS/LATINSTYLE ANNUAL BBQ [CARNITAZ] - Modesto
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-20-2008 - ALL CLUB BBQ - TBD
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento

.
.
Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 
Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

hey locs dont forget to set your calendar 4 oct 5 2008 car show in sacrramento cali benifiiting the start program for kids flyier commming soon. bring the henesey lol. my sons club imaginations and thee stylistics are helping the school out. i hope we can get a magezine to cover it will see. right we are working on getting some money to have a hop.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## spookybonus (Mar 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 2 2008, 09:17 AM~10779753
> *2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.

6-7-2008 - 2008 SUMMER HEAT, LOWRIDER CAR, TRUCK SHOW, ALL CLASSES - Modesto
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
???? 6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno ????CANCELED????
6-14-2008 - 2 Annual Classic Car Show (The Sandwich Spot) - Sacramento
6-15-2008 - Lay M Low 2nd annual car show - East Palo Alto
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq -at the MARINA IN SAN LEANDRO...  
7-19-2008 - IMPALAS & NEWSTYLE - 11th ANNUAL FUN IN THE SUN - Modesto
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-2-2008 - 2nd Annual Lay It Low Bay Area Picnic - TBA
8-2-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual Show - Yuba City
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-10-2008 - 2ND ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - Stockton
8-17-2008 - SLM's 2008 Super Car Show - Fresno
8-22-24-2008 - BLVD Nights Cruise - San Jose
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
8-30-2008 - Untouchables 3rd Annual BBQ - Stocktone
9-13-2008 - BLVD KINGS C.C. 1st Annual BBQ - San Mateo
9-13-2008 - SKANLESS/LATINSTYLE ANNUAL BBQ [CARNITAZ] - Modesto
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-20-2008 - ALL CLUB BBQ - TBD
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.

6-7-2008 - 2008 SUMMER HEAT, LOWRIDER CAR, TRUCK SHOW, ALL CLASSES - Modesto
6-8-2008 - Devotion CC - Sacramento
???? 6-8-2008 - Thee Individuals 31st Annual Car Show - Fresno ????CANCELED????
6-14-2008 - 2 Annual Classic Car Show (The Sandwich Spot) - Sacramento
6-15-2008 - Lay M Low 2nd annual car show - East Palo Alto
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - San Leandro Marina
7-19-2008 - IMPALAS & NEWSTYLE - 11th ANNUAL FUN IN THE SUN - Modesto
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-2-2008 - 2nd Annual Lay It Low Bay Area Picnic - TBA
8-2-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual Show - Yuba City
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-10-2008 - 2ND ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - Stockton
8-17-2008 - SLM's 2008 Super Car Show - Fresno
8-22-24-2008 - BLVD Nights Cruise - San Jose
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
8-30-2008 - Untouchables 3rd Annual BBQ - Stocktone
9-13-2008 - BLVD KINGS C.C. 1st Annual BBQ - San Mateo
9-13-2008 - SKANLESS/LATINSTYLE ANNUAL BBQ [CARNITAZ] - Modesto
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-20-2008 - ALL CLUB BBQ - TBD
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento

.
.
Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 4 2008, 09:39 AM~10796475
> *2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
> .
> .
> ...


update------ 100 cash for the club or solo ryder for the farthest distance , hope this helps out with gas or whatever.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

One more for Nor Cal.....


----------



## serg1950 (Apr 29, 2008)

LORDS TREASURES CC MINISTRY CAR & BIKE SHOW 
REGISTRATION @7:00 - 11:00
SHOW STARTS @ 12:00-4:00 FREE CAR & BIKE REGISTRATION FREE ADMISSION
CALL SERGIO FOR REGISTRATION @221-2884
SATURDAY JULY 12 , 2008</span>
<span style=\'colorurple\'>@ AIRPORT ASSEMBLY OF GOD CHURCH 
603 BENSON AVE MODESTO ,CA 95354
DIRECTIONS: GO ON YOSEMITE AVE TURN LEFT ON SANTA CRUZ ,MAKE A LEFT AT OREGON AVEAND ITS ON THE CORNER OF ORGEN AND BENSON AVE IN MODESTO
FAMILY EVENT NO ALCOHOL, NO DRUGS ,NO COLORS


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@May 30 2008, 10:10 PM~10775753
> *might just show up to this event show my old town of modesto some love..lol. :biggrin:  can some one google this or map quest por plis.. need directions.. :biggrin:
> *


heres some directions to the show

coming on south 99

the easiest way , is south 99, take the briggsmore exit, when u exit make a left, go back over the freeway, and follow down, u gonna go down for about 5 to 7 miles, and when u come to claus rd, make a right, your 3rd light is gonna be yosemite blvd, when u get to that make a left, and follow down, u will see a big sign, on the right which will say the fruit yard, and u will come to a light, make a right at the light, and the entrance is about 50 feet up. this is for anyone coming south on 99

if u going north on 99

u wanna take the hatch rd exit, make a right after u exit, go down to u see santa fe rd, make a left on santa fe rd, u will know u are there when u see the rail road tracks, after u make the left, follow down, and your next light will be yosemite blvd, make a right on yosemite blvd, follow down, when u come to the fruit yard, make a right at the light, and the entrance is 50 feet away.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## serg1950 (Apr 29, 2008)

<span style=\'color:red\'>help out the youth outreach bring out you rides


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 4 2008, 10:39 AM~10796475
> *2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
> .
> .
> ...


9-7-08 lg lemoore


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Enchanted Creation Car Club Annual Toy And Blanket Drive date set, December 6th at Sams in the East Bay. More info to follow. We are looking for sponsors to throw a Decent Hop!!!!!!


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

My son is having a fundraiser for his Basketball team here in South Sacramento. The cars wash will be held at the Starbucks, located at 8775 Center Parkway, Sacramento, CA 95823. All riders and families are invited to bring a car down and donate to the teams expenses. A daily driver is great to bring and support the cause. Pass it on and help support the next generation. Thanks... peace....</span>


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.

6-14-2008 - 2 Annual Classic Car Show (The Sandwich Spot) - Sacramento
6-21-208 - Aztecas & Nokturnal CC 2nd annual BBQ - Manteca
6-22-2008 - Lay it Low 2nd annual Picnic - Turlock
6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - San Leandro Marina
7-19-2008 - IMPALAS & NEWSTYLE - 11th ANNUAL FUN IN THE SUN - Modesto
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-2-2008 - 2nd Annual Lay It Low Bay Area Picnic - TBA
8-2-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual Show - Yuba City
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-10-2008 - 2ND ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - Stockton
8-17-2008 - SLM's 2008 Super Car Show - Fresno
8-22-24-2008 - BLVD Nights Cruise - San Jose
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
8-30-2008 - Untouchables 3rd Annual BBQ - Stocktone
9-13-2008 - BLVD KINGS C.C. 1st Annual BBQ - San Mateo
9-13-2008 - SKANLESS/LATINSTYLE ANNUAL BBQ [CARNITAZ] - Modesto
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-20-2008 - ALL CLUB BBQ - TBD
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento

.
.
Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## SWEET COCO GIRL (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## 81WeZcOzRyDr (Jul 8, 2006)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## toplesscadi (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

all good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 9 2008, 10:39 AM~10830355
> *2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
> .
> .
> ...


 hey locs wats the underline mean ? r show is for 4 the school ?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 9 2008, 11:39 AM~10830355
> *2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 17 2008, 03:51 PM~10890686
> *hey locs wats the underline mean ? r show is for 4 the school ?
> *


Those are the ones that you can click on and brings you to the Layitlow page that was created .... click on one bro ....


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 17 2008, 02:57 PM~10890732
> *Those are the ones that you can click on and brings you to the Layitlow page that was created .... click on one bro ....
> *


ok thanks homie.


----------



## 81WeZcOzRyDr (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 17 2008, 03:57 PM~10890732
> *Those are the ones that you can click on and brings you to the Layitlow page that was created .... click on one bro ....
> *


SEE, ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS ASK...

MAKE TOPIC FOR YOUR SHOW & YOU WILL HAVE AN UNDERLINE TOO!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 18 2008, 07:37 AM~10895771
> *SEE, ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS ASK...
> 
> MAKE TOPIC FOR YOUR SHOW & YOU WILL HAVE AN UNDERLINE TOO!
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 

:biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

********** ATTENTION **********

IVE BEEN THINKING THAT WE SHOULD ( BAY AREA LOWRIDER COMMUNITY) TRY AND DO SOMETHING AS A GROUP, ASIDE FROM THE USUAL LOWRIDING STUFF. I THINK PAINTBALL WOULD BE A GOOD EXPERIANCE FOR ALL OF US. MOST OF US ARE FRIENDS REGARDLESS OF WHAT CLUB YOUR FROM WE ALL HAVE EACH OTHERS BACK AND I THINK THAT IT MIGHT BRING US THAT MUCH CLOSER... KINDA GET TO KNOW THE PEOPLE YOU DONT KNOW TOO GOOD ECT. I HAVE ALREADY SPOKEN TO SOME PAINTBALL LOCATIONS AND DEPENDING ON HOW MANY PEOPLE ARE INTRESTED I CAN PROBABLY TRY AND GET US A GOOD RATE FOR A PRIVATE GROUP. SO WHO IS DOWN? ASK YOUR CLUBS AND FAMILY AND PM ME IF YOUR INTRESTED SO I CAN GET IT ORGANIZED...... P.S. IT WOULD BE ON A SATURDAY I'M THINKING IN JULY TO HAVE ENOUGH TIME TO GET EVERYONE ORGANIZED.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.

6-29-2008 - Street Low - Woodland
7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - San Leandro Marina
7-19-2008 - IMPALAS & NEWSTYLE - 11th ANNUAL FUN IN THE SUN - Modesto
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-2-2008 - 2nd Annual Lay It Low Bay Area Picnic - TBA
8-2-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual Show - Yuba City
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-10-2008 - 2ND ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - Stockton
8-17-2008 - SLM's 2008 Super Car Show - Fresno
8-22-24-2008 - BLVD Nights Cruise - San Jose
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
8-30-2008 - Untouchables 3rd Annual BBQ - Stocktone
9-13-2008 - BLVD KINGS C.C. 1st Annual BBQ - San Mateo
9-13-2008 - SKANLESS/LATINSTYLE ANNUAL BBQ [CARNITAZ] - Modesto
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-20-2008 - ALL CLUB BBQ - TBD
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento

.
.
Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Jun 24 2008, 09:36 AM~10939374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.

7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - San Leandro Marina
7-19-2008 - IMPALAS & NEWSTYLE - 11th ANNUAL FUN IN THE SUN - Modesto
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-2-2008 - 2nd Annual Lay It Low Bay Area Picnic - TBA
8-2-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual Show - Yuba City
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-10-2008 - 2ND ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - Stockton
8-17-2008 - SLM's 2008 Super Car Show - Fresno
8-22-24-2008 - BLVD Nights Cruise - San Jose
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
8-30-2008 - Untouchables 3rd Annual BBQ - Stocktone
9-13-2008 - BLVD KINGS C.C. 1st Annual BBQ - San Mateo
9-13-2008 - SKANLESS/LATINSTYLE ANNUAL BBQ [CARNITAZ] - Modesto
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-20-2008 - ALL CLUB BBQ - TBD
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento

.
.
Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 30 2008, 10:41 AM~10980479
> *2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.

7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - San Leandro Marina
7-19-2008 - CHICANO LEGACY 3rd annual car & bike show - Fremont
7-19-2008 - IMPALAS & NEWSTYLE - 11th ANNUAL FUN IN THE SUN - Modesto
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-2-2008 - 2nd Annual Lay It Low Bay Area Picnic - TBA
8-2-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual Show - Yuba City
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-10-2008 - 2ND ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - Stockton
8-17-2008 - SLM's 2008 Super Car Show - Fresno
8-22-24-2008 - BLVD Nights Cruise - San Jose
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
8-30-2008 - Untouchables 3rd Annual BBQ - Stocktone
9-13-2008 - BLVD KINGS C.C. 1st Annual BBQ - San Mateo
9-13-2008 - SKANLESS/LATINSTYLE ANNUAL BBQ [CARNITAZ] - Modesto
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-20-2008 - ALL CLUB BBQ - TBD
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento

.
.
Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.

7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - San Leandro Marina
7-19-2008 - CHICANO LEGACY 3rd annual car & bike show - Fremont
7-19-2008 - IMPALAS & NEWSTYLE - 11th ANNUAL FUN IN THE SUN - Modesto
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-2-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual Show - Yuba City
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-10-2008 - 2ND ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - Stockton
8-17-2008 - SLM's 2008 Super Car Show - Fresno
8-22-24-2008 - BLVD Nights Cruise - San Jose
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
8-30-2008 - Untouchables 3rd Annual BBQ - Stocktone
9-13-2008 - BLVD KINGS C.C. 1st Annual BBQ - San Mateo
9-13-2008 - SKANLESS/LATINSTYLE ANNUAL BBQ [CARNITAZ] - Modesto
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-20-2008 - ALL CLUB BBQ - TBD
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento

.
.
Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Is the Monterey show still going on?? Been pretty quiet?? :uh:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jul 2 2008, 10:22 AM~10997086
> *Is the Monterey show still going on?? Been pretty quiet?? :uh:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 2 2008, 10:24 AM~10997104
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



Koo!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Can we move in SAT??? :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## panchosgym (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 16 2008, 11:57 AM~9709993
> *Hope i got all the ones that are out there right now .... if i missed one my bad just add it to the list ....
> 3-16-2008  - Street Low                      - Salinas
> 4-20-2008  - Gold Rush                      - Roseville
> ...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by panchosgym_@Jul 3 2008, 12:27 PM~11006291


That list is not up to date .....


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 1 2008, 10:47 AM~10988653
> *2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
> .
> .
> ...


can someone add the link to the latinstyle/skanless bbq page...thanks


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Jul 3 2008, 06:22 PM~11008688
> *can someone add the link to the latinstyle/skanless bbq page...thanks
> *


LOCS? :dunno:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jul 4 2008, 12:22 PM~11012787
> *LOCS? :dunno:
> *


?????


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Jul 3 2008, 06:22 PM~11008688
> *can someone add the link to the latinstyle/skanless bbq page...thanks
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: T T T


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skan91_@Jul 3 2008, 06:22 PM~11008688
> *can someone add the link to the latinstyle/skanless bbq page...thanks
> *


Let me find it and i will add it right now ....


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.

7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - San Leandro Marina
7-19-2008 - CHICANO LEGACY 3rd annual car & bike show - Fremont
7-19-2008 - IMPALAS & NEWSTYLE - 11th ANNUAL FUN IN THE SUN - Modesto
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-2-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual Show - Yuba City
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-10-2008 - 2ND ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - Stockton
8-17-2008 - SLM's 2008 Super Car Show - Fresno
8-22-24-2008 - BLVD Nights Cruise - San Jose
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
8-30-2008 - Untouchables 3rd Annual BBQ - Stocktone
9-13-2008 - BLVD KINGS C.C. 1st Annual BBQ - San Mateo
9-13-2008 - SKANLESS/LATINSTYLE ANNUAL BBQ [CARNITAZ] - Modesto
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-20-2008 - ALL CLUB BBQ - TBD
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento

.
.
Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.

7-13-2008 - Lifes Finest annual bbq - San Leandro Marina
7-19-2008 - CHICANO LEGACY 3rd annual car & bike show - Fremont
7-19-2008 - IMPALAS & NEWSTYLE - 11th ANNUAL FUN IN THE SUN - Modesto
7-20-2008 - Street Low - Monterey
7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-2-2008 - Impalas CC Yuba City 2nd Annual Show - Yuba City
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-10-2008 - 2ND ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - Stockton
8-17-2008 - SLM's 2008 Super Car Show - Fresno
8-22-24-2008 - BLVD Nights Cruise - San Jose
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
8-30-2008 - Untouchables 3rd Annual BBQ - Stocktone
9-13-2008 - BLVD KINGS C.C. 1st Annual BBQ - San Mateo
9-13-2008 - SKANLESS/LATINSTYLE ANNUAL BBQ [CARNITAZ] - Modesto
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-20-2008 - ALL CLUB BBQ - TBD
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento

.
.
Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## skan91 (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 7 2008, 11:02 AM~11027996
> *Let me find it and i will add it right now ....
> *


you the man..thanks


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Jul 7 2008, 10:13 PM~11034676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: T  !!!


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Jul 7 2008, 10:13 PM~11034676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Added to the website today  Damint!! I JUST watched WANTED @ Eastridge on Sunday :cheesy: It's BAD ASS :thumbsup: x 1,000,000


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Jul 8 2008, 02:58 PM~11039590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


posted :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Jul 3 2008, 01:15 PM~11006174
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Another show in Nor Cal....Rancho Cordova

















[/quote]


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

*UNFORTUNATELY, DUE TO THE CITY DOUBLE BOOKING THE VENUE, THE IMPALAS YUBA CITY CHAPTER CAR SHOW THAT WAS SCHEDULED FOR AUGUST 2, 2008 IS CANCELLED. WE APOLOGIZE FOR ANY INCOVENIENCE.*


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.


7-27-2008 - LG Productions - Vallejo
8-3-2008 - Sangre Latina CC 1st annual BBQ - Turlock
8-10-2008 - 2ND ANNUAL CALI SHOWDOWN - Stockton
8-17-2008 - SLM's 2008 Super Car Show - Fresno
8-22-24-2008 - BLVD Nights Cruise - San Jose
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
8-30-2008 - Untouchables 3rd Annual BBQ - Stocktone
9-13-2008 - BLVD KINGS C.C. 1st Annual BBQ - San Mateo
9-13-2008 - SKANLESS/LATINSTYLE ANNUAL BBQ [CARNITAZ] - Modesto
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-20-2008 - ALL CLUB BBQ - TBD
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento

.
.
Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

Aug 22 - 24 West Coast Nationals (pre 57)
Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thapachuco_@Apr 11 2008, 05:42 PM~10393748
> *what about blvd. nights cruise usually 3rd weekend in august, san jose?
> *


nope push it back.....


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

ttt


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jul 21 2008, 08:59 PM~11144533
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

AUG 24, 2008
FEARNONE 4TH PICNIC AT DISCOVERY PARK SACRAMENTO


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by singlegate_@Jul 22 2008, 11:03 AM~11148784
> *AUG 24, 2008
> FEARNONE 4TH PICNIC AT DISCOVERY PARK SACRAMENTO
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jul 21 2008, 09:59 PM~11144533
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## redwhite_62 (Mar 15, 2007)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by RagTreySS_@Jul 16 2008, 03:15 PM~11105055
> *UNFORTUNATELY, DUE TO THE CITY DOUBLE BOOKING THE VENUE, THE IMPALAS YUBA CITY CHAPTER CAR SHOW THAT WAS SCHEDULED FOR AUGUST 2, 2008 IS CANCELLED.  WE APOLOGIZE FOR ANY INCOVENIENCE.
> *



UH man my club was just talking about who was goind down this weekend. its alright see you at the next show


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

> Another show in Nor Cal....Rancho Cordova


[/quote]
is this in the strip club parking lot?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

is this in the strip club parking lot?
[/quote]


From what I know.......yes it is!!


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

is this in the strip club parking lot?
[/quote]
:0 :biggrin:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by redwhite_62_@Jul 22 2008, 06:05 PM~11153075
> *:uh:
> UH man my club was just talking about who was goind down this weekend. its alright see you at the next show
> *


Thanks for the support bro, we'll keep you posted on future events.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> is this in the strip club parking lot?


:0 :biggrin:
[/quote]


yea its a strip club and its suppose to be open.


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

=Viejitos In Da House,Jul 21 2008, 09:59 PM~11144533]
:nicoderm: 












:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

its almost here 2 weeks away


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 21 2008, 09:00 AM~11138868
> *2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
> .
> .
> ...


Dont forget the DUB show San Jose


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Whats the word on the "strip club show" here in SAC? Who's roll'n to the show? :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 28 2008, 06:23 AM~11195009
> *
> *


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Jul 29 2008, 10:32 PM~11212523
> *Whats the word on the "strip club show" here in SAC?  Who's roll'n to the show? :biggrin:
> *


EVERYONE I THINK!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

***REMINDER**

UNFORTUNATELY, DUE TO THE CITY DOUBLE BOOKING THE VENUE, THE IMPALAS YUBA CITY CHAPTER CAR SHOW THAT WAS SCHEDULED FOR AUGUST 2, 2008 IS CANCELLED. WE APOLOGIZE FOR ANY INCONVENIENCE.*


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 21 2008, 10:00 AM~11138868
> *2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
> .
> .
> ...



AUG 9TH- FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ CAR SHOW- VISALIA
VISALIA CONVENTION CENTER


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

come on mr. cochino.... wuts the date on the strip club show :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jul 31 2008, 04:25 PM~11227716
> *come on mr. cochino.... wuts the date on the strip club show :biggrin:
> *


AUG 3RD


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 31 2008, 11:35 PM~11231525
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE! YOU KNOW I'M THERE.. I'M ALWAYS DOWN FOR THE KIDS! :biggrin:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 31 2008, 10:35 PM~11231525
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11246885


----------



## Supreme Familia (May 22, 2008)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: T T T


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

and dont forget the car wash to help th family of our big homie rip my homie chivo


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

to the top


rip big chivo :angel:


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)




----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Aug 7 2008, 01:28 PM~11285661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ttt for th car wash


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SEPT. 7TH CHOLO DJ FUNDRAISER
WIENERSCHNITZEL'S
4229 WOODRUFF
LAKEWOOD CS. 90713
ROLL IN 7-10AM
SHOW TIME 10-4PM
CARS $15 DONATION
MOTORCYCLES/BIKES $10 DONATION
RAFFLES,TROPHIES FOOD
100% OF ALL PROCEEDS TO GO TO LEGAL EXPENSES
GRACIAS TO ALL IN ADVANCE, EVEN TO THE HATERS.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 31 2008, 11:35 PM~11231525
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Aztecas sacramento chapter will be there :nicoderm: :cheesy:


----------



## thapachuco (Jan 16, 2006)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 13 2008, 02:28 PM~11335915
> *Aztecas sacramento chapter will be there  :nicoderm:  :cheesy:
> *




thanks aztecas this is all for the kids start program . thanks kutty for doing our flyer.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jul 31 2008, 10:53 PM~11231603
> *NICE! YOU KNOW I'M THERE.. I'M ALWAYS DOWN FOR THE KIDS!  :biggrin:
> *


you know how we do if it ain't 4 kids count me out . thanks exotic remember 100.00 dollars 4 the furthest distance whether your a solo or club. hope this helps with the gas prices. don't support the clubs support the kids please.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 14 2008, 12:13 PM~11343526
> *thanks aztecas this is all for the kids start program . thanks kutty for doing our flyer.
> *



No problem!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ttt for all events.



rip chivo locs


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

DAMN! ALOT OF STUFF GOING ON AT THE END OF THIS MONTH, I HOPE I HAVE THE ENERGY :biggrin:


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 14 2008, 07:40 PM~11347441
> *DAMN!  ALOT OF STUFF GOING ON AT THE END OF THIS MONTH, I HOPE I HAVE THE ENERGY  :biggrin:
> *


TAKE VIAGRA :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 14 2008, 07:42 PM~11347458
> *TAKE VIAGRA :biggrin:
> *



ITS ILLEGAL TO DRIVE WITH A LOADED WEAPON HOMIE!  :nicoderm:


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 14 2008, 07:48 PM~11347511
> *ITS ILLEGAL TO DRIVE WITH A LOADED WEAPON HOMIE!   :nicoderm:
> *


I DRIVE WITH MINES COCKED AND LOADED :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 14 2008, 12:13 PM~11343526
> *thanks aztecas this is all for the kids start program . thanks kutty for doing our flyer.
> *


----------



## revjoev (Aug 13, 2008)

THIS SHOW IS GROWING AND YOU DO NOT WANT TO MISS IT.


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

can somebody update the list from a few pages back? It has some errors BLVD nights is 8/29-31 but its listed as 8/22-24.

Also on 8/31 is King of the Streets art R&S Hydraulics in SJ and the SJ Dub Magazine show. Thats gonna be a good day!


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Aug 21 2008, 09:58 AM~11402098
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

so whos showing in san jo this weekend?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Aug 21 2008, 03:15 PM~11404743
> *so whos showing in san jo this weekend?
> *


You going next weekend to our BBQ and then BLVD nights and then Sunday to King of the Streets .....


----------



## bigg ed dogg (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by singlegate_@Jul 22 2008, 12:03 PM~11148784
> *AUG 24, 2008
> FEARNONE 4TH PICNIC AT DISCOVERY PARK SACRAMENTO
> *


what time on the 24th


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigg ed dogg_@Aug 21 2008, 02:58 PM~11405124
> *what time on the 24th
> *


i think it starts at 11 :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Aug 21 2008, 10:58 AM~11402098
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: T T T !


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:yes: :nicoderm: :wave:





> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Aug 22 2008, 02:49 PM~11413043
> *We are meeting up at El Rancho again.  We will be there between 5:30 and 6:00.  Since it gets dark earlier now, the movie starts at 8:30.  I'd like to be in the drive-in by 6:30.
> 
> See you guy's there.
> *


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Aug 23 2008, 07:29 AM~11418169
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
8-30-2008 - Untouchables 3rd Annual BBQ - Stocktone
8-29-31-2008 - SAN JOSE BLVD NIGHTS - San Jose
8-31-2008 - KING OF THE STREETS - San Jose
9-6-2008 - Kick Back at Roeding Park In Fresno - Fresno
9-6-2008 - Temple Emmanuel 2nd annual - Morgan Hill
9-6-2008 - Crown of Life Car and Bike Show - Lathrop
9-6&20-2008 - Northern Style Cruise-In in the 707 - Santa Rosa
-7-2008 - CAR SHOW, HOP OFF, WET T SHIRT, BIKINI CONTEST - PORTERVILLE
9-13-2008 - BLVD KINGS C.C. 1st Annual BBQ - San Mateo
9-13-2008 - SKANLESS/LATINSTYLE ANNUAL BBQ [CARNITAZ] - Modesto
9-14-2008 - CAR WASH FOR STRANGER 69 - PITTSBURG 
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-13-14-2008 - Malaga Car Show - Fresno
9-20-2008 - ALL CLUB BBQ - TBD
9-20-2008 - FUNDRAISER/CARSHOW - SOLEDAD
9-27-2008 - Bay Bombs 4th Annual show - Union City
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - 4th Annual October Fest 2008, Nor Cal Ridahs CC - Stockton
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento
11-8-2008 - Sacramento Duke’s 4th Annual Auto Show/Shine Toy D - Sacramento

.
.
Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
8-30-2008 - Untouchables 3rd Annual BBQ - Stocktone
8-29-31-2008 - SAN JOSE BLVD NIGHTS - San Jose
8-31-2008 - KING OF THE STREETS - San Jose
9-6-2008 - Kick Back at Roeding Park In Fresno - Fresno
9-6-2008 - Temple Emmanuel 2nd annual - Morgan Hill
9-6-2008 - Crown of Life Car and Bike Show - Lathrop
9-6&20-2008 - Northern Style Cruise-In in the 707 - Santa Rosa
-7-2008 - CAR SHOW, HOP OFF, WET T SHIRT, BIKINI CONTEST - PORTERVILLE
9-13-2008 - BLVD KINGS C.C. 1st Annual BBQ - San Mateo
9-13-2008 - SKANLESS/LATINSTYLE ANNUAL BBQ [CARNITAZ] - Modesto
9-14-2008 - CAR WASH FOR STRANGER 69 - PITTSBURG 
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-13-14-2008 - Malaga Car Show - Fresno
9-20-2008 - ALL CLUB BBQ - TBD
9-20-2008 - FUNDRAISER/CARSHOW - SOLEDAD
9-27-2008 - Bay Bombs 4th Annual show - Union City
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - 4th Annual October Fest 2008, Nor Cal Ridahs CC - Stockton
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento
11-8-2008 - Sacramento Duke’s 4th Annual Auto Show/Shine Toy D - Sacramento

.
.
Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

*
2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
8-30-2008 - Untouchables 3rd Annual BBQ - Stocktone
8-29-31-2008 - SAN JOSE BLVD NIGHTS - San Jose
8-31-2008 - KING OF THE STREETS - San Jose
9-6-2008 - Kick Back at Roeding Park In Fresno - Fresno
9-6-2008 - Temple Emmanuel 2nd annual - Morgan Hill
9-6-2008 - Crown of Life Car and Bike Show - Lathrop
9-6&20-2008 - Northern Style Cruise-In in the 707 - Santa Rosa
9-7-2008 - CAR SHOW, HOP OFF, WET T SHIRT, BIKINI CONTEST - PORTERVILLE
9-13-2008 - BLVD KINGS C.C. 1st Annual BBQ - San Mateo
9-13-2008 - SKANLESS/LATINSTYLE ANNUAL BBQ [CARNITAZ] - Modesto
9-14-2008 - CAR WASH FOR STRANGER 69 - PITTSBURG 
9-14-2008 - Dukes 3rd annual - TBA
9-13-14-2008 - Malaga Car Show - Fresno
9-20-2008 - ALL CLUB BBQ - TBD
9-20-2008 - FUNDRAISER/CARSHOW - SOLEDAD
9-27-2008 - Bay Bombs 4th Annual show - Union City
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - 4th Annual October Fest 2008, Nor Cal Ridahs CC - Stockton
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento
11-8-2008 - Sacramento Duke’s 4th Annual Auto Show/Shine Toy D - Sacramento

.
.
Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together

*


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

*
2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.
8-30-2008 - Bay Area Bosses 2nd Annual BBQ - San Leandro Marina
8-30-2008 - Untouchables 3rd Annual BBQ - Stocktone
8-29-31-2008 - SAN JOSE BLVD NIGHTS - San Jose
8-31-2008 - KING OF THE STREETS - San Jose
9-6-2008 - Kick Back at Roeding Park In Fresno - Fresno
9-6-2008 - Temple Emmanuel 2nd annual - Morgan Hill
9-6-2008 - Crown of Life Car and Bike Show - Lathrop
9-6&20-2008 - Northern Style Cruise-In in the 707 - Santa Rosa
9-7-2008 - CAR SHOW, HOP OFF, WET T SHIRT, BIKINI CONTEST - PORTERVILLE
9-13-2008 - BLVD KINGS C.C. 1st Annual BBQ - San Mateo
9-13-2008 - SKANLESS/LATINSTYLE ANNUAL BBQ [CARNITAZ] - Modesto
9-14-2008 - CAR WASH FOR STRANGER 69 - PITTSBURG 
9-13-14-2008 - Malaga Car Show - Fresno
9-20-2008 - ALL CLUB BBQ - TBD
9-20-2008 - FUNDRAISER/CARSHOW - SOLEDAD
9-27-2008 - Bay Bombs 4th Annual show - Union City
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - 4th Annual October Fest 2008, Nor Cal Ridahs CC - Stockton
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento
11-8-2008 - Sacramento Duke’s 4th Annual Auto Show/Shine Toy D - Sacramento

.
.
Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together

*


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Just to throw it up here.

September 7th Yuba City, Ca
Geweke Ford end of summer car show 
10AM - 4PM
Raffle prizes, food and drinks
Cash prize for best of show = $250
Cash prize for best custom = $250
for more information call 530-821-2121


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

8/31 SAN JOSE Dub Magazine show
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=422099&hl=jose


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Aug 30 2008, 05:47 PM~11480351
> *Just to throw it up here.
> 
> September 7th Yuba City, Ca
> ...


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Aug 30 2008, 05:47 PM~11480351
> *Just to throw it up here.
> 
> September 7th Yuba City, Ca
> ...


TTT


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

*
2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.
9-6-2008 - Kick Back at Roeding Park In Fresno - Fresno
9-6-2008 - Temple Emmanuel 2nd annual - Morgan Hill
9-6-2008 - Crown of Life Car and Bike Show - Lathrop
9-6&20-2008 - Northern Style Cruise-In in the 707 - Santa Rosa
9-7-2008 - CAR SHOW, HOP OFF, WET T SHIRT, BIKINI CONTEST - PORTERVILLE
9-13-2008 - BLVD KINGS C.C. 1st Annual BBQ - San Mateo
9-13-2008 - SKANLESS/LATINSTYLE ANNUAL BBQ [CARNITAZ] - Modesto
9-14-2008 - CAR WASH FOR STRANGER 69 - PITTSBURG 
9-13-14-2008 - Malaga Car Show - Fresno
9-20-2008 - ALL CLUB BBQ - TBD
9-20-2008 - FUNDRAISER/CARSHOW - SOLEDAD
9-27-2008 - Bay Bombs 4th Annual show - Union City
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - 4th Annual October Fest 2008, Nor Cal Ridahs CC - Stockton
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento
11-8-2008 - Sacramento Duke’s 4th Annual Auto Show/Shine Toy D - Sacramento

.
.
Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together

*


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 4 2008, 08:48 PM~11522298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 4 2008, 08:48 PM~11522298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Sep 4 2008, 07:48 PM~11522298
> *
> 
> 
> ...



sounds good to me.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

*
2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.
9-27-2008 - Bay Bombs 4th Annual show - Union City
9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland
10-5-2008 - 4th Annual October Fest 2008, Nor Cal Ridahs CC - Stockton
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento
11-1-08 - Low Vintage 6th Annual Toy Drive - Hayward
11-1-08 - Bay Area Get-Together - Pittsburg
11-15-08 - Lifes Finest 1st annual Toy Drive - Fremont
11-8-2008 - Sacramento Duke’s 4th Annual Auto Show/Shine Toy D - Sacramento
 11-22-08 - DUKE'S NO.CAL CAR & BIKE CLUB TOY DRIVE - SAN JOSE
11-29-08 - Viejitos & Uce Car Club 6th Annual Toy Drive -San Jose
12-6-08 - ENCHANTED CREATION NOR CAL TOY AND BLANKET DRIVE - Hayward (SAM'S)
12-13-08 - Bay Area Bosses & BLVD Kings 2nd Annual Toy Drive - South San Francisco

.
.
Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together

*


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

*
2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.
<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=427483\' target=\'_blank\'>9-27-2008 - Bay Bombs 4th Annual show - Union City</a>
<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=386363\' target=\'_blank\'>9-28-2008 - Lo*Lystics CC 2nd Annual Car Show - Woodland</a>
<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=421014\' target=\'_blank\'>10-5-2008 - 4th Annual October Fest 2008, Nor Cal Ridahs CC - Stockton</a>
<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425698\' target=\'_blank\'>10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento</a>
<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=428281\' target=\'_blank\'>11-1-08 - Low Vintage 6th Annual Toy Drive - Hayward</a>
<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=430512\' target=\'_blank\'>11-1-08 - Bay Area Get-Together - Pittsburg</a>
<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=431984\' target=\'_blank\'>11-15-08 - Lifes Finest 1st annual Toy Drive - Fremont</a>
<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=424818\' target=\'_blank\'>11-8-2008 - Sacramento Duke’s 4th Annual Auto Show/Shine Toy D - Sacramento</a>
<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=429449\' target=\'_blank\'> 11-22-08 - DUKE'S NO.CAL CAR & BIKE CLUB TOY DRIVE - SAN JOSE</a>
<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=430178\' target=\'_blank\'>11-29-08 - Viejitos & Uce Car Club 6th Annual Toy Drive -San Jose</a>
<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=428853\' target=\'_blank\'>12-6-08 - ENCHANTED CREATION NOR CAL TOY AND BLANKET DRIVE - Hayward (SAM'S)</a>
<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=431967\' target=\'_blank\'>12-13-08 - Bay Area Bosses & BLVD Kings 2nd Annual Toy Drive - South San Francisco</a>

.
.
Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together

*


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Sep 25 2008, 08:20 PM~11701769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL PATRON (Mar 4, 2005)

2008 SHOWS NOR CAL


10-5-2008 - 4th Annual October Fest 2008, Nor Cal Ridahs CC - Stockton
10-5-2008 - Thee stylistics & Imaginations CC Car Show - Sacramento
11-1-08 - Low Vintage 6th Annual Toy Drive - Hayward
11-1-08 - Bay Area Get-Together - Pittsburg
11-15-08 - Lifes Finest 1st annual Toy Drive - Fremont
11-8-2008 - Sacramento Duke’s 4th Annual Auto Show/Shine Toy D - Sacramento
11-22-08 - DUKE'S NO.CAL CAR & BIKE CLUB TOY DRIVE - SAN JOSE
11-29-08 - Viejitos & Uce Car Club 6th Annual Toy Drive -San Jose
12-6-08 - ENCHANTED CREATION NOR CAL TOY AND BLANKET DRIVE - Hayward (SAM'S)
12-13-08 - Bay Area Bosses & BLVD Kings 2nd Annual Toy Drive - South San Francisco

.
.
Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

*
2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.

11-1-08 - Low Vintage 6th Annual Toy Drive - Hayward
11-1-08 - Bay Area Get-Together - Pittsburg
11-15-08 - Lifes Finest 1st annual Toy Drive - Fremont
11-8-2008 - Sacramento Duke’s 4th Annual Auto Show/Shine Toy D - Sacramento
 11-22-08 - DUKE'S NO.CAL CAR & BIKE CLUB TOY DRIVE - SAN JOSE
11-29-08 - Viejitos & Uce Car Club 6th Annual Toy Drive -San Jose
12-6-08 - ENCHANTED CREATION NOR CAL TOY AND BLANKET DRIVE - Hayward (SAM'S)
12-13-08 - Bay Area Bosses & BLVD Kings 2nd Annual Toy Drive - South San Francisco

.
.
Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together

*


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

*
2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.

11-1-08 - Low Vintage 6th Annual Toy Drive - Hayward
11-1-08 - Bay Area Get-Together - Pittsburg
11-2-2008 - STREETLOW CAR SHOW - CONTRA COSTA COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS
11-15-08 - Lifes Finest 1st annual Toy Drive - Fremont
11-8-2008 - Sacramento Duke’s 4th Annual Auto Show/Shine Toy D - Sacramento
 11-22-08 - DUKE'S NO.CAL CAR & BIKE CLUB TOY DRIVE - SAN JOSE
11-29-08 - Viejitos & Uce Car Club 6th Annual Toy Drive -San Jose
12-6-08 - ENCHANTED CREATION NOR CAL TOY AND BLANKET DRIVE - Hayward (SAM'S)
12-13-08 - Bay Area Bosses & BLVD Kings 2nd Annual Toy Drive - South San Francisco

.
.
Good Guys Show's In Pleasanton, CA 

Nov 8 - 9 Autum get Together

*


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

{TRAFFIC} WELCOME OUR {NORTHERN CALI. LOWRIDER BROTHERS}! :yes: :wave: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :nicoderm:  uffin: 
LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:  
CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP! :nicoderm: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=413829&st=280
















[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## 59drop (Jul 12, 2004)

TTT


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

*
2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.
<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=429449\' target=\'_blank\'> 11-22-08 - DUKE'S NO.CAL CAR & BIKE CLUB TOY DRIVE - SAN JOSE</a>
<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=430178\' target=\'_blank\'>11-29-08 - Viejitos & Uce Car Club 6th Annual Toy Drive -San Jose</a>
<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=428853\' target=\'_blank\'>12-6-08 - ENCHANTED CREATION NOR CAL TOY AND BLANKET DRIVE - Hayward (SAM'S)</a>
<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=431967\' target=\'_blank\'>12-13-08 - Bay Area Bosses & BLVD Kings 2nd Annual Toy Drive - South San Francisco</a>
.
.

*


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

Don't forget about devotions toy cruise :biggrin:


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=443184


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

LATIN LUST C.C .4TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE IN STOCKTON CA . AT THE AMERICAN LEGION KARL ROSS #16 OF I-5 & COUNTRY CLUB BLV. CALL **** AT 209 .679-4918 OR TINO 209-969-0944 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## lafalda (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Nov 26 2008, 06:44 PM~12268404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

BAY AREA BOSSES AND BLVD KINGS HAVE HOOKED UP WITH PICAZZO ENT, SEAN G PRODUCTIONS, MONSTER ENERGY DRINKS AND FIRST AND TEN ENTERTAINMENT
TO BRING THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY TOGETHER FOR A POSITIVE EVENT !!!

Bring a ToY and Get in for free or pay just 10 dollars at the door !!! We will be having free food for everyone who pays 10 dollars or brings a new unwrapped toy.. we will also have reserved parking for anyone wishing to bring out their Low Low !!! :thumbsup:

Live performances by some of the Bay Area's artist and lots of good times lets do it ya'll for the kids and for all of to get together and have a good time !!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 29 2008, 04:38 PM~12289677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

*
2008 SHOWS NOR CAL
.
.
<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=431967\' target=\'_blank\'>12-13-08 - Bay Area Bosses & BLVD Kings 2nd Annual Toy Drive - South San Francisco</a>
.
.

*


----------

